# E-Series Club: Showcase your E-Series Tank! Links to journals & more!



## Brian_Cali77

--UPDATED--
*3 Weeks of growth:*

YouTube Video of my tank (includes a time lapse of the sunset ramp at the end: 15min sped up to 1.3 minutes):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aemk44S_RoQ&list=UUEYpWs0oD3XU-ETcpKSVsbQ










Now... *5 Weeks* (as of 7/25/14)





































*Check out the PEARLING on the Rotala!* :icon_smil









Red developing more in the R. Macrandra (plus pearling!):


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Reserved spot!


----------



## talontsiawd

Following. I can't decide if I want to go LED yet, every year makes the last seem not so great in comparison but this light has caught my eye (obviously if you follow my posts). Just want to see what people do with it, it may be a purchase I make soon, I may hold out to see what others do but this light is a huge step in the right direction for planted tanks and LED's, as far as I can tell, budget included.


----------



## dhavoc

waiting for mine to come in. have over a dozen finnex and almost as many sat+ but find both lacking, finnex requires mixing monster ray with ray2 or fugeray for color rendition and plant growth, while sat+ has the right color with adjustments but lacks par. i use them on my low tech tanks and they work fine but not living up to they hype IME. also have the BML dutch and it works but not what i expected for the price. to be honest i am still in the T5HO camp for my main planted tanks for their par output (tek or ati sunpower) and ability to change color with bulb changes. i still believe led is the future but mfg still need to fine tune the spectrums for our applications. yes you can DIY but i have no illusions about my DIY skills, and need a polished finished product. this LED looks promising as its basically a more powerful sat+.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

I got my light on Wednesday. So far I like it I enjoy the moonlight and 24hr timer. I am in no way an expert in planted tanks as this is my first go at one but I have learned a lot in the process and I am currently in the works of starting dry ferts. 
I have a journal that is focused on my 55 gallon that I started when I got my light. I have seen some good growth within the five days I had the light. 


Lyfeoffishing's 55 gallon community
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=673665


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

talontsiawd said:


> Following. I can't decide if I want to go LED yet, every year makes the last seem not so great in comparison but this light has caught my eye (obviously if you follow my posts). Just want to see what people do with it, it may be a purchase I make soon, I may hold out to see what others do but this light is a huge step in the right direction for planted tanks and LED's, as far as I can tell, budget included.


Just do it, Matt! Join the club! I'm actually getting good growth on my 60p's recovery effort. I'm going to post some before and after shots this weekend. I wanted to wait a little longer for more dramatic pics, but I'm pretty sure the difference is quite apparent -- albeit just 3 weeks.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

dhavoc said:


> waiting for mine to come in. have over a dozen finnex and almost as many sat+ but find both lacking, finnex requires mixing monster ray with ray2 or fugeray for color rendition and plant growth, while sat+ has the right color with adjustments but lacks par. i use them on my low tech tanks and they work fine but not living up to they hype IME. also have the BML dutch and it works but not what i expected for the price. to be honest i am still in the T5HO camp for my main planted tanks for their par output (tek or ati sunpower) and ability to change color with bulb changes. i still believe led is the future but mfg still need to fine tune the spectrums for our applications. yes you can DIY but i have no illusions about my DIY skills, and need a polished finished product. this LED looks promising as its basically a more powerful sat+.


Wow.. sounds like you have some good experience to make some meaningful comparisons. I've owned a lot of LEDs too. Finnex Ray 2, Fluval Aqualife & Plant LED, and Sat+ -- not BML, however. TBH, I'm pretty stoked with this E-Series so far. It's not perfect, but what is nowadays? I think you may be able to find fault in some capacity if that's what you're looking for. But I'm in 'the cup is half full' camp... so I see positive things with this light. I'll be writing a review soon. Welcome to the club! [emoji3]


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Lyfeoffishing said:


> I got my light on Wednesday. So far I like it I enjoy the moonlight and 24hr timer. I am in no way an expert in planted tanks as this is my first go at one but I have learned a lot in the process and I am currently in the works of starting dry ferts.
> I have a journal that is focused on my 55 gallon that I started when I got my light. I have seen some good growth within the five days I had the light.
> 
> 
> Lyfeoffishing's 55 gallon community
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=673665
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Lyfeoffishing... glad you're enjoying your new light. Pretty good choice for a "first go." You'll find the ability to fine tune the photoperiod and dimming capability far more convenient than old methods of drastically shortening duration or increasing distance (via suspension) in hopes of taming a light.
Thanks for adding your journal here. I'll link it in our list. Welcome to the club! [emoji41]


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Hi, Lyfeoffishing... glad you're enjoying your new light. Pretty good choice for a "first go." You'll find the ability to fine tune the photoperiod and dimming capability far more convenient than old methods of drastically shortening duration or increasing distance (via suspension) in hopes of taming a light.
> Thanks for adding your journal here. I'll link it in our list. Welcome to the club! [emoji41]



Thanks Brian!!!! 

I am having some trouble with tapatalk updating my participation threads right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

There's a lot weird things going on in this forum. I could've sworn I changed my signature with our new club banner but viewing this right now in "web view," it somehow reverted back to my old signature... LOL


----------



## EwDeg

Hey Brian, not sure if you have a par meter, but if so, do you notice much drop off in par as you move towards the front or rear of the tank?


----------



## KekoaLyons

I Got Mine On Tuesday For My 20x18x20  Unfortunately My Remote Is Buggy And Can Not Save My Settings So Have to get A New Remote.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Hi EwDeg,

I don't have a PAR meter, but being that my 60p is only 12" deep and 14" tall, my entire tank's substrate is well lit. All my plants are growing. UG is filling in the foreground, sending runners. Stem plants, like my Rotala Macrandra in the back are developing red tips. It's only been about 3 weeks since I started using the light. Everything was practically newly planted, so I'm going to post a before and after pic soon. I was going to wait longer for a more dramatic difference, but I think everyone can benefit to see the light's potential in growing plants (sooner than later). 

There is a little less even coverage toward the top of the tank due to the beam angle emitting light from such a shinny fixture with just a single row of LEDs. But I'm going to remedy this with the suspension kit, when ecoxotic releases it. I believe there's enough PAR output to allow me to suspend it a tad. 

Perhaps later, after I grow out this tank completely.. I "might" try how it would be to combine its power in conjunction with a Sat+. Just for fun non-scientific experimental purposes. [emoji57]


----------



## Aquascape Depot

Love the signature pic Brian!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

KekoaLyons said:


> I Got Mine On Tuesday For My 20x18x20  Unfortunately My Remote Is Buggy And Can Not Save My Settings So Have to get A New Remote.


I noticed mine was a little like that too. But if you program the settings to M1, M2, moonlight, and daylight.. you have to do it in the same sequence as what's in the instructions for it to commit.


----------



## EwDeg

Thanks for the response! I only ask because I'm pretty sure I'm getting this light for my 40B. I'm just concerned with par drop off. The ecoxotic materials say 60 par at 18", but unlike some other par charts, it doesn't show the different pars as you move away from the center line. If anyone can chime in, please do so.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

As long as it grows the plants far from center, is all that matters to me. Sometimes PAR values are overrated, IMO. UG and R. Macrandra are considered fairly high light difficult species, but they're growing despite any PAR reduction away from center. Just my 2 cents.. someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Aquascape Depot said:


> Love the signature pic Brian!


Thank you... and thank you for the great customer service!


----------



## KekoaLyons

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I noticed mine was a little like that too. But if you program the settings to M1, M2, moonlight, and daylight.. you have to do it in the same sequence as what's in the instructions for it to commit.


See my issue is it wont let me hold the button down for 5 seconds only like 3

Btw My Tank Is Way Thick And Deep For One

If I Cant Afford 1 More Any Suggestions A Second Light?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

What are the dimensions and goals for the tank? Budget? Maybe just add a Sat+. 

Edit: Oops.. scratch the dimensions part!


----------



## KekoaLyons

Brian_Cali77 said:


> What are the dimensions and goals for the tank? Budget? Maybe just add a Sat+.
> 
> Edit: Oops.. scratch the dimensions part!


Even after knowing my dimensions still a sat+? 

And well maybe a get pogo helferi carpet goin with crypts haha


----------



## mistuhmarc

I'm planning on getting an E-Series for my 20 long! I can't wait till I get paid my next paycheck to be able to get one .


----------



## Brian_Cali77

KekoaLyons said:


> Even after knowing my dimensions still a sat+?
> 
> And well maybe a get pogo helferi carpet goin with crypts haha


Yeah why not? Your tank is 20" tall, so minus 2 to 3" substrate, you're around 18". An E-Series gets 60 PAR at the distance. A Sat+ gets 28. In the middle where the light overlaps, you're already in high light range. You'll get some reduction in PAR away from center, but it wouldn't be that drastic. Most plants will grow at 30+ PAR. I only mentioned the Sat+ because it's cheaper (you mentioned you can't afford a 2nd e-series) and would provide a boost in PAR and coverage. Plus, they don't look bad next to each other.

Edit:
With an 18" deep tank @ 20" tall, how does the E-Series look? Did it look dim or didn't provide enough spread? I would think a single light would be able to grow downoi and crypts with no problems. I've only grown downoi in CO2 injected tanks with good ferts though. You are injecting CO2, right?

Edit 2:
Here's how a Sat+ looks next to an E-Series.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

mistuhmarc said:


> I'm planning on getting an E-Series for my 20 long! I can't wait till I get paid my next paycheck to be able to get one .


Cool! I recommend the folks at Aquascape Depot for one!


----------



## mistuhmarc

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool! I recommend the folks at Aquascape Depot for one!


Awesome! I'm figuring it'd put me at high light over a 20 gallon long, so should I raise it quite a bit?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

mistuhmarc said:


> Awesome! I'm figuring it'd put me at high light over a 20 gallon long, so should I raise it quite a bit?


Probably for better light coverage. The high light aspect can be controlled by customizing a dim setting.


----------



## KekoaLyons

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah why not? Your tank is 20" tall, so minus 2 to 3" substrate, you're around 18". An E-Series gets 60 PAR at the distance. A Sat+ gets 28. In the middle where the light overlaps, you're already in high light range. You'll get some reduction in PAR away from center, but it wouldn't be that drastic. Most plants will grow at 30+ PAR. I only mentioned the Sat+ because it's cheaper (you mentioned you can't afford a 2nd e-series) and would provide a boost in PAR and coverage. Plus, they don't look bad next to each other.
> 
> Edit:
> With an 18" deep tank @ 20" tall, how does the E-Series look? Did it look dim or didn't provide enough spread? I would think a single light would be able to grow downoi and crypts with no problems. I've only grown downoi in CO2 injected tanks with good ferts though. You are injecting CO2, right?
> 
> Edit 2:
> Here's how a Sat+ looks next to an E-Series.


That does look sexy haha but yeah ill have ferts and co2. But its kinda hard to tell how the e-series looks with out water. But towards the bottom it does look bright enough i think all i really need is somthing to add me light to the tank to help illuminate the tank more and if the sat can do it for me ill be happy with it


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Edit:
> With an 18" deep tank @ 20" tall, how does the E-Series look? Did it look dim or didn't provide enough spread? I would think a single light would be able to grow downoi and crypts with no problems. I've only grown downoi in CO2 injected tanks with good ferts though. You are injecting CO2, right?



I think it covers a standard 55 gallon (48x13x21) quite nicely IMO. Here are a few pics. 

Tonight the driftwood obstructs some light from the left side though 









Few nights ago



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigL_RIP

I have a brand new in box 36" that I don't need and can return, but will sell to a TPT member if anyone should desire.


----------



## HybridHerp

Man, if I had the $$$ I'd add one of these onto of what my 75 already has. This LED looks nice. How are you guys finding the spread of the LED's? Its 120 degrees yah?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah, 120° optics with 60° high polished aluminum reflectors. I haven't seen reflectors on an LED fixture before. So the spread is pretty good for a fixture this skinny.


----------



## Dan110024

Please excuse my lack of proper terminology, but it's been a long day and I'm kind of new to this.

How many dimming modes are you able to set within the 24 hours? As far as I can tell, you're only able to have a moonlight and a sunlight setting scheduled, right?

Considering my tank is setup in my bedroom, I'm after something that can completely fade out to nothing later at night but still maintain a moonlight beforehand. 

Essentially, I'd be programming something along the lines of the following:

-Moonlight
-Sunlight
-Moonlight
-Off

I just want to confirm this before I scrub this light off my list which is really disappointing because I love everything else about it.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Dan110024 said:


> Please excuse my lack of proper terminology, but it's been a long day and I'm kind of new to this.
> 
> How many dimming modes are you able to set within the 24 hours? As far as I can tell, you're only able to have a moonlight and a sunlight setting scheduled, right?
> 
> Considering my tank is setup in my bedroom, I'm after something that can completely fade out to nothing later at night but still maintain a moonlight beforehand.
> 
> Essentially, I'd be programming something along the lines of the following:
> 
> -Moonlight
> -Sunlight
> -Moonlight
> -Off
> 
> I just want to confirm this before I scrub this light off my list which is really disappointing because I love everything else about it.



You can only setup a moonlight/daylight into the timer. But you could set the moonlight to be blackout and set one of the memory slots for a real moonlight and before you go to bed just hit "resume" to black it out for the night. 

Might I add I have this light on a 55gallon in my bedroom and moonlight doesn't bother my it is really faint. I have it set to 1% blue nothing else. 

I know it's a picture but this is it on moonlight mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffles

Do you get shimmer from this light?


----------



## Qwedfg

I bought an 18 inch E series for my 11 g cadlights build and so far I am very impressed. I am doing a dry start at the moment and am wondering if I should be dimming the fixture and if so by how much? I just looked at the par data and it says 255 par at 6 inches which seems very high! 

The front of my aquarium has 2 inches of substrate and the back has about 4 or 5 with the overall depth of the tank being 11.75 inches. So far I have dimmed the Full spectrum mode by 80 percent but I'm not sure if this is enough? Also after reading the manual provided with the light it says "To exit the custom color and put the light back in timer mode, press Resume". Does this mean you can't use the timer in Memory mode?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Fluffles said:


> Do you get shimmer from this light?



I don't notice a shimmer in my tank but maybe because of the glass canopies or I just don't have an eye for it (new to planted tanks and LEDs. 



Qwedfg said:


> I bought an 18 inch E series for my 11 g cadlights build and so far I am very impressed. I am doing a dry start at the moment and am wondering if I should be dimming the fixture and if so by how much? I just looked at the par data and it says 255 par at 6 inches which seems very high!
> 
> 
> 
> The front of my aquarium has 2 inches of substrate and the back has about 4 or 5 with the overall depth of the tank being 11.75 inches. So far I have dimmed the Full spectrum mode by 80 percent but I'm not sure if this is enough? Also after reading the manual provided with the light it says "To exit the custom color and put the light back in timer mode, press Resume". Does this mean you can't use the timer in Memory mode?



Yeah this is the only down side I can find to this light so far. I would love to have a nap period in my tank around 12-4 but I can do it so I have lights on from 8am-4pm instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Just do it, Matt! Join the club! I'm actually getting good growth on my 60p's recovery effort. I'm going to post some before and after shots this weekend. I wanted to wait a little longer for more dramatic pics, but I'm pretty sure the difference is quite apparent -- albeit just 3 weeks.


I really should buy it now but I have become extremely fickle as I get older. It's the same as my recording studio, even if I am dead set on buying something, I often wait up to 6 months. I used to just buy everything I wanted, it took me almost a full year to get rid of all the old aquarium stuff, some I could sell, most I could barely give away. Nice to finally have it down to one box in the garage haha. I will track your journals and some others and go from there.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Qwedfg said:


> Does this mean you can't use the timer in Memory mode?


Yup... only memory modes used in the timer are what you set and commit to memory on "Daylight" and "Moonlight." Going from any 'on demand' setting back to your scheduled program is done by simply hitting resume. I really like this functionality because IMO, it's a step up from a separate ramp timer + Sat+ combo I used to run (which was good too, just not as good). 




Fluffles said:


> Do you get shimmer from this light?


No shimmer in my 60p. But there's some from the reflection off the surface and on to my walls next to tank. However, there's some shimmer on my hardscape stones on my 60f.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

talontsiawd said:


> I really should buy it now but I have become extremely fickle as I get older. It's the same as my recording studio, even if I am dead set on buying something, I often wait up to 6 months. I used to just buy everything I wanted, it took me almost a full year to get rid of all the old aquarium stuff, some I could sell, most I could barely give away. Nice to finally have it down to one box in the garage haha. I will track your journals and some others and go from there.


Cool, man... I can respect that!


----------



## Qwedfg

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yup... only memory modes used in the timer are what you set and commit to memory on "Daylight" and "Moonlight." Going from any 'on demand' setting back to your scheduled program is done by simply hitting resume. I really like this functionality because IMO, it's a step up from a separate ramp timer + Sat+ combo I used to run (which was good



So if I set my Daylight setting to 80 percent of each color then I could run that on my timer and have the lights dimmed?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yes. I actually have a 80% intensity setting for "daylight" on the 18" E-Series over my 60f. Moonlight I have 0% white, 1% for each RGB. It's a nice faint more natural moonlight than the default.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yes. I actually have a 80% intensity setting for "daylight" on the 18" E-Series over my 60f. Moonlight I have 0% white, 1% for each RGB. It's a nice faint more natural moonlight than the default.



Ummm that's interesting I have my moonlight at 1% green now and 0% RWB I'll have to check out your way later tonight after work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan110024

Lyfeoffishing said:


> You can only setup a moonlight/daylight into the timer. But you could set the moonlight to be blackout and set one of the memory slots for a real moonlight and before you go to bed just hit "resume" to black it out for the night.


I've had an idea... What happens to the memory and the clock of the timer if the power is cut/lost? I could run a mechanical timer to turn the lights off at night if the ecoxotic timer is able to store the lighting schedule in the event of a power failure.

Mechanical timer on @ 6:00am
Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am
Ecoxotic sunset @ 4:00pm
Mechanical timer off @ 10:00pm

Even if the clock is reset, but memory kept, I could just set the sunrise/sunset times in relation to the time of the clock when power comes back on.



Is this club thread meant for these kind of questions or am I better off posting elsewhere? Don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers on my first few posts


----------



## Brian_Cali77

No.. this falls under the "open discussion" to anything pertaining to this light system. You raised a good question and I think I may try this out too. I did plug my e-Series to test it when I first got it. I set the timer and stored some settings. I left it unplugged for a day and after setting up my tank, I plugged the light back in and my settings and time were still there. So does that mean there's an internal battery inside the ramp timer? If so, how long can you run that schedule with the manual timer before you need to replace the battery?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Dan110024 said:


> I've had an idea... What happens to the memory and the clock of the timer if the power is cut/lost? I could run a mechanical timer to turn the lights off at night if the ecoxotic timer is able to store the lighting schedule in the event of a power failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical timer on @ 6:00am
> 
> Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am
> 
> Ecoxotic sunset @ 4:00pm
> 
> Mechanical timer off @ 10:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the clock is reset, but memory kept, I could just set the sunrise/sunset times in relation to the time of the clock when power comes back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this club thread meant for these kind of questions or am I better off posting elsewhere? Don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers on my first few posts



You sir are my new best friend!!'



Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am

Mechanical timer on @ 12:00pm
Mechanical timer off @ 4:00pm
Ecoxotic sunset @ 8:00pm 

Thanks for the tip i will tweak it tomorrow and make sure it works!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan110024

Very keen to hear the results from you two. I'm sick of going around in circles trying to choose a light. Lol. This would seal the deal!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Lyfeoffishing said:


> You sir are my new best friend!!'
> 
> 
> 
> Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am
> 
> Mechanical timer on @ 12:00pm
> Mechanical timer off @ 4:00pm
> Ecoxotic sunset @ 8:00pm
> 
> Thanks for the tip i will tweak it tomorrow and make sure it works!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait a minute... You need the mechanical timer to turn on before sunrise @ 8am, otherwise no sunrise. Then your lights will just be off @ 4pm, no sunset @ 8p because the power is cut


----------



## sma

Here's mine!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Nice tank, sma! I subscribed to your build thread. BTW, how do you like the new light? How did you suspend it?


----------



## sma

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Nice tank, sma! I subscribed to your build thread. BTW, how do you like the new light? How did you suspend it?


Thanks!

I suspended the light by using two small L brackets and screwed it at both ends of the floating shelf. Then attached some wire through the brackets and under the legs of the light to suspend it.

I love the light so far. It's a big upgrade from the Ray2. I'm still playing around with the lighting and settings. I wish that there was an option for "sun - moonlight - off" since I don't want the moonlight on all day. I may try the mechanical timer option though.

Some problems I've had was with the the buttons on the controller is hard to press. Is anyone else having this problem and should I email them requesting for a different one.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Cool idea on the suspension. I plan to suspend mine too. Although, I'm not in a hurry so I'll see what their suspension kit looks like first. 

Yeah if you're having problems with the remote, I'd open a ticket with them. 

I noticed the responsiveness of the remote can get wacky if I'm cycling too fast between modes. Like if I'm programming settings and time then try to go to on-demand modes and back. But after things are set, there's no more issues if I switch modes regularly. If that makes sense? LOL


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Wait a minute... You need the mechanical timer to turn on before sunrise @ 8am, otherwise no sunrise. Then your lights will just be off @ 4pm, no sunset @ 8p because the power is cut



Oops I meant this 

Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am
Mechanical timer OFF @ 12:00pm
Mechanical timer ON @ 4:00pm
Ecoxotic sunset @ 8:00pm 

Mechanical will only be responsible for the 4 hours off in the afternoon. Ecoxotic will still be responsible for 20 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe

the 4 bottom buttons on the remote also turns on my lg TV.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Nice! And welcome to the club, I see you got a HUGE ADA tank too....


----------



## AlanLe

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Nice! And welcome to the club, I see you got a HUGE ADA tank too....


that my new 120P. I'm setting it up this weekend. do you think 1 e series is enough for this tank or 2?


----------



## talontsiawd

AlanLe said:


> the 4 bottom buttons on the remote also turns on my lg TV.


I know a few fixtures do this, and some other products related to other hobbies. Not sure why nobody considered an aquarium would be in the same room as a TV. I have 2 TV's, 2 tanks, and both are not only in the same room but very close.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

You ares trolls! I tried using the remote on my Samsung Tv and it only turned off my light. Then I realized how dumb I am.

How tall are 120P, Alan? What regulator system are you going to use on it? I found that 2 outputs at each end of the tank helps a lot more than 1 output with a higher bps.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Sorry I'm late to the party, I'm still trying to create a perfect iwagumi set up. The ADA rules are a little strict, and I would like to enter their contest so I have to play by their rules.

In the meantime, here is something pretty cool. If you have an iPhone, the auto focus will pick up the refresh rate of the ramp timer. You can even capture half of the update like so:










Also, for the people with the iKea Besta stand, if you have the white stand like I do, I found that using backsided tape works well. It's the 3M "sticky gum" adhesive you get for a buck and you can remove it easily. 

Ikea's furniture is heavy on the looks department, not so much on the material department.


----------



## talontsiawd

FlyingHellFish said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party, I'm still trying to create a perfect iwagumi set up. The ADA rules are a little strict, and I would like to enter their contest so I have to play by their rules.
> 
> In the meantime, here is something pretty cool. If you have an iPhone, the auto focus will pick up the refresh rate of the ramp timer. You can even capture half of the update like so:


Looking forward to your next move. I know I told you that ADA rocks are overpriced but plenty of people are happy getting exactly what they want, rather than paying less but buying 4x more often. 

So, for the ramp up timer thing, does it have to be on the stand? I know it could work other ways, just wondering if it would be a pain if it wasn't there. I wouldn't want that on mind but I also wouldn't want to be reaching in the back of my stand either. Just wondering. I guess on the side, it wouldn't bother me as much.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Thanks Matt, I been told you have a higher placing if you use more of their products, who knows  

You can have the ramp in the stand but you would lose the ability to control it with the remote. I wanted the option to easily remove the tape and reposition the ramp, the dollar tape works well. 

You can have the ramp at the side and the remote will work just fine, its just a tad harder to see.


----------



## talontsiawd

FlyingHellFish said:


> You can have the ramp in the stand but you would lose the ability to control it with the remote. I wanted the option to easily remove the tape and reposition the ramp, the dollar tape works well.
> 
> You can have the ramp at the side and the remote will work just fine, its just a tad harder to see.


Oh, never even thought about the remote part, newbie with controllable LED's. All the reef ones my friends have use a controller, optional iPhizzle control, never thought about the signal. Learn something new every day.


----------



## AlanLe

FlyingHellFish said:


> You ares trolls! I tried using the remote on my Samsung Tv and it only turned off my light. Then I realized how dumb I am.
> 
> How tall are 120P, Alan? What regulator system are you going to use on it? I found that 2 outputs at each end of the tank helps a lot more than 1 output with a higher bps.


the 4 bottom buttons really power my TV on. 
I'm planning to run 2 swagelok regs on this tank. one on each side. a little overkill, yes.  
the 120p is 18inches high. I will use Hobby's par meter to measure the par value. I hope 1 e series is enough.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

New video of the E-Series in action on my 60p. Timelapse at the end of the ramp down (15 minutes sped up to 1.3 minutes). Also got some footage of my plants pearling. Just 3 weeks since re-planted and my tank is making progress 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aemk44S_RoQ&list=UUEYpWs0oD3XU-ETcpKSVsbQ


----------



## daworldisblack

Thanks for the Video! Was waiting on it  Your tank is really coming along and it looks good! What species of Rotala is it that? Do you find they're turning red? Wondering if the PAR is high enough - the debate seems to always be light vs nutrient but I see you have the AS as substrate and am guessing you dose the water column? So Light is the only factor left in this pseudo-equation- is it up to erm... par?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Nice video I like your tank Bryan!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

daworldisblack said:


> Thanks for the Video! Was waiting on it  Your tank is really coming along and it looks good! What species of Rotala is it that? Do you find they're turning red? Wondering if the PAR is high enough - the debate seems to always be light vs nutrient but I see you have the AS as substrate and am guessing you dose the water column? So Light is the only factor left in this pseudo-equation- is it up to erm... par?


Thanks.. it's rotala rotundifolia. It was completely green when I put it in here. It's developing color. The R. Macrandra is getting red in the tips and they're still short. And the R. Magenta is growing out new red leaves as well. The easier reds, Ludwigia sp. Red and the AR "mini" went from greenish from the initial re-planting to red already. 

And yes, it's Africana AS but it has far less nutrients than its Amazonia counterpart. Plus it's not new substrate anymore. Not sure what the depletion rate is? But i do column dose via PPS-Pro.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Nice video I like your tank Bryan!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## AlanLe

talontsiawd said:


> I know a few fixtures do this, and some other products related to other hobbies. Not sure why nobody considered an aquarium would be in the same room as a TV. I have 2 TV's, 2 tanks, and both are not only in the same room but very close.


They probably operate on the same frequency. Luckily the TV next to the tank which I will be using this light with has no effect.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah mine either. No issues with Samsung tv's.


----------



## daworldisblack

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Thanks.. it's rotala rotundifolia. It was completely green when I put it in here. It's developing color. The R. Macrandra is getting red in the tips and they're still short. And the R. Magenta is growing out new red leaves as well. The easier reds, Ludwigia sp. Red and the AR "mini" went from greenish from the initial re-planting to red already.
> 
> And yes, it's Africana AS but it has far less nutrients than its Amazonia counterpart. Plus it's not new substrate anymore. Not sure what the depletion rate is? But i do column dose via PPS-Pro.


Nice! I think its decided I want this light - now looking for a way to get it here in Canada.


----------



## Current USA

KekoaLyons said:


> I Got Mine On Tuesday For My 20x18x20  Unfortunately My Remote Is Buggy And Can Not Save My Settings So Have to get A New Remote.


Fill in this form and we'll get you a new one 

http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/customer-warranty-form


----------



## FlyingHellFish

daworldisblack said:


> Nice! I think its decided I want this light - now looking for a way to get it here in Canada.


Maybe you can email AquaScapedepot, ask if they can ship you a unit, they are have great customer support. I bet they can send you one or help you get in contact with a distributor.


----------



## daworldisblack

FlyingHellFish said:


> Maybe you can email AquaScapedepot, ask if they can ship you a unit, they are have great customer support. I bet they can send you one or help you get in contact with a distributor.


I emailed them but they told me their warehouse doesn't ship to Canada. Not sure how you managed your's but you got lucky! I think i might have to ship to border and do a pick up if it comes to that.


----------



## sma

Current USA said:


> Fill in this form and we'll get you a new one
> 
> http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/customer-warranty-form


This is what I did with my remote and it's on its way! Fast customer service.


----------



## Emplanted

Finally decided to order mine today!! So excited.
But I need to decide what size?! My tank is 18" long. And it's 14-12 in with the substrate (levels) 
So input which model the 12-18? Or 18-24? 
Will I have overhang if I use the 18-24? It's rimless so I want a clean look. 
Also all carpet plants with Co2 added.


----------



## EwDeg

I don't have one, but you're gonna want the 18" IMO. Otherwise, you'll have to extend those legs and it'll look less clean.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah I agree with EwDeg


----------



## Emplanted

Thanks so the 18-24? 
just to clarify


----------



## EwDeg

Yes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emplanted

Oh sorry I see the specs on dimensions...there is an actual 18" 
Dumb moment


----------



## Gabriel Basso

My 36'' e-series is on its way to Brazil!! Can't wait to turn it on :icon_lol:


----------



## Emplanted

Mine arrived now to set it up


----------



## Gabriel Basso

Post some pictures pls Emplanted!


----------



## Emplanted

Gabriel Basso said:


> Post some pictures pls Emplanted!


Ill get on it! This morning is set up time. Installing my filter and new light  can't wait to play around with it :red_mouth:red_mouth:smile::smile:


----------



## Emplanted

So unpacked it and set it up. 
Not sure what to think.....
It dose not fully cover my tank, about 15% near back is not very bright, and overall not as bright as expected. Everything is at highest level for colours.
With my other finnex it covered the whole area and was brighter. 
Also it's insanely super hot, the light. I can barely touch it for even 2 seconds without feeling like I'm burning myself. 
I really wish I had just bought 2 sat+ I instead! It would have been cheaper, and I don't know if I can return this light, bought it on amazon   


See in the back it's quite dark, the lights right in the middle of tank.


----------



## Thumper828

What if you raised the light a little bit..? would that help?...How deep is your tank?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Might I suggest moving the light to the back a little bit if you don't want to raise it? 

On my 55 I have it slightly to the back and it is lighting the tank nicely in my eyes. The front top is shaded but I could care less since I don't have tall plants up front. 










55 gallon community


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Sorry


----------



## Emplanted

Not able to raise it, and then wouldn't the par value lessen? 
I tried moving the light back a bit, but then the front isn't bright enough.
I'm bummed, for the price I really thought it would be better. 
I'm hoping I can return it, and just order another finnex, or 2x satilite plus.

I'm really think something is off, I've seen pics of other users tanks and they look brighter then mine does. :S


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

How wide is your tank? It is a fairly slim light. 

55 gallon community


----------



## Gabriel Basso

Wow such bad first impressions there Empanted.... Now I'm even more anxious to test mine. Since I live in Brazil return it will not be my first choice. 

How deep is your tank??


----------



## Emplanted

Lyfeoffishing said:


> How wide is your tank? It is a fairly slim light.
> 
> 55 gallon community


45x30x45

Bump:


Gabriel Basso said:


> Wow such bad first impressions there Empanted.... Now I'm even more anxious to test mine. Since I live in Brazil return it will not be my first choice.
> 
> How deep is your tank??


45x30x45 
Sorry about that, I'm so disappointed, after waiting for weeks.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Inches or cm?

55 gallon community


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Unless you're keeping tall plants in front, moving the fixture back as what was suggested should help. Also suspending the fixture. I mean, you expect a single row skinny fixture to realistically spread out too much. With the 120° optics and 60° reflectors, it has good spread given the circumstances. Amazon is good about return exchanges if it bothers you that much. You'll most likely be out on shipping cost returning it though. 

I'm quite content with it on my 60p. I updated the second post on this thread with time lapse from week 1, to 3 weeks, and today I updated it with week 5. This light is capable and I'm going to suspend mine a bit to get better coverage towards the top of the tank as well. I can deal with a little bit of reduced PAR at the substrate level. Don't underestimate what plants can grow without always having to have the highest PAR. IMO, sometimes PAR is overrated. A lot of plants can grow with 30+ PAR.


----------



## Emplanted

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Inches or cm?
> 
> 55 gallon community


Cm it's an ada, do!aqua tank

Bump:


Brian_Cali77 said:


> Unless you're keeping tall plants in front, moving the fixture back as what was suggested should help. Also suspending the fixture. I mean, you expect a single row skinny fixture to realistically spread out too much. With the 120° optics and 60° reflectors, it has good spread given the circumstances. Amazon is good about return exchanges if it bothers you that much. You'll most likely be out on shipping cost returning it though.
> 
> I'm quite content with it on my 60p. I updated the second post on this thread with time lapse from week 1, to 3 weeks, and today I updated it with week 5. This light is capable and I'm going to suspend mine a bit to get better coverage towards the top of the tank as well. I can deal with a little bit of reduced PAR at the substrate level. Don't underestimate what plants can grow without always having to have the highest PAR. IMO, sometimes PAR is overrated. A lot of plants can grow with 30+ PAR.


I'm just surprised it doesn't cover more, my finnex before was less, and it covered the whole space.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Emplanted said:


> Cm it's an ada, do!aqua tank


Kay sorry not a metric guy thanks to the US lol. Yeah best I can say us move it back and try not to notice. I don't until my Otos go on playing tag and start swimming the upper portion of my tank. 

55 gallon community


----------



## OVT

Blah, this is not good news. 2 x Sat+ now seems to be a better setup.

v3


----------



## Emplanted

OVT said:


> Blah, this is not good news. 2 x Sat+ now seems to be a better setup.
> 
> v3


Yah I'm going to try and sell my e series locally, and buy 2 x sat + now


----------



## OVT

Any chance your fixture is defective? Getting that hot does not seem normal.

Edit: if it is, I believe, you can return it to Amazon at no cost. I would call / email them first.

v3


----------



## Emplanted

OVT said:


> Any chance your fixture is defective? Getting that hot does not seem normal.
> 
> Edit: if it is, I believe, you can return it to Amazon at no cost. I would call / email them first.
> 
> v3


 Yah the heat makes me concerned, 
It's through amazon, but sold by tb aquatics.
I did email them, and they just said they'd contact the supplier about the heat and get back to me. Not sure if it's worst emailing amazon directly?


----------



## DTDPlanted

Can I get thoughts on using this e series 18" on a fluval edge? I keep kicking around a DIY LED set up but these lights are so dang tempting! I love the remote control and programming features. The edge is 17" long and the 10 1/4 front to back. The light would sit just forward at the middle of the tank at 6" measured from the back. Im thinking between the stock light and the angled LEDs on the e-series this would give me great spread. Any thoughts?


----------



## OVT

Emplanted said:


> Yah the heat makes me concerned,
> It's through amazon, but sold by tb aquatics.
> I did email them, and they just said they'd contact the supplier about the heat and get back to me. Not sure if it's worst emailing amazon directly?


On Amazon, under 'My Orders' you should see your fixture with a link 'Return' next to it. If you select 'not as advertised' as the reason for the return, see if you get to print a free return shipping label.

Calling Amazon directly may also get you a break - if you politely state your overheating and concern for a fire hazard. No business wants to save $20 and be liable for a potential fire.

v3


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I just touched the top of my e-Series, it's been on continuously for about 4 hours. It's definitely hot. But it's within understandable thresholds given that these are high output LEDs @ higher watts versus a similar length Sat+ or Finnex, which both use tiny LED chips more evenly spaced out. To my understanding, I've seen similar complaints about BML fixtures running hot too. I just think it goes hand in hand, with more power comes more heat. Probably just below the point of needing fans and more robust heat sinks. I'm sure in the 'R & D' process, Current/Ecoxotic has examined this.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

DTDPlanted said:


> Can I get thoughts on using this e series 18" on a fluval edge? I keep kicking around a DIY LED set up but these lights are so dang tempting! I love the remote control and programming features. The edge is 17" long and the 10 1/4 front to back. The light would sit just forward at the middle of the tank at 6" measured from the back. Im thinking between the stock light and the angled LEDs on the e-series this would give me great spread. Any thoughts?


Aren't fluval edge tanks shallow? I think you'd be better off with a Sat+ for this application.


----------



## OVT

@Brian: does the heat from E raises the water temp in your tank? And if yes, any guess by how much? Thx.

v3


----------



## Brian_Cali77

It's hot, but I'm not going to burn myself so it doesn't affect the water temp. The Sat+'s did run cooler. I don't have much to compare them to other than Sat+, Finnex, Fluval, and PC lights. I think the Fluval Aquatic Plant LED and my PC lights ran hotter. My PC lights ran way hot and had an annoying fan noise that drove me nuts.


----------



## DTDPlanted

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Aren't fluval edge tanks shallow? I think you'd be better off with a Sat+ for this application.


It's about 7" from surface to substrate. So satellite plus?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah I think so. It's super shallow, so you'll get plenty of PAR. You'll get more coverage with the Sat+'s two rows of LEDs being that close too. I only recommend the e-Series on shallow tanks if you can suspend it. Like what I did with my 60F. The only down side with the Sat+ on an edge tank is the Sat+ is wider than the e-Series. So it'll cover the top view a bit on an edge. It's up to you man. The E-Series can be dimmed if you don't mind dropping that much loot on it. You might appreciate the automatic moonlighting and sunrise/sunset feature.


----------



## DTDPlanted

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah I think so. It's super shallow, so you'll get plenty of PAR. You'll get more coverage with the Sat+'s two rows of LEDs being that close too. I only recommend the e-Series on shallow tanks if you can suspend it. Like what I did with my 60F. The only down side with the Sat+ on an edge tank is the Sat+ is wider than the e-Series. So it'll cover the top view a bit on an edge. It's up to you man. The E-Series can be dimmed if you don't mind dropping that much loot on it. You might appreciate the automatic moonlighting and sunrise/sunset feature.


Yeah it is all those bells and whistles that make me drool, lol. still I wasn't looking to break the bank so I may go with Sat+ after all, whatever I go with I will post it up, thanks!


----------



## Emplanted

OVT said:


> On Amazon, under 'My Orders' you should see your fixture with a link 'Return' next to it. If you select 'not as advertised' as the reason for the return, see if you get to print a free return shipping label.
> 
> Calling Amazon directly may also get you a break - if you politely state your overheating and concern for a fire hazard. No business wants to save $20 and be liable for a potential fire.
> 
> v3


Thank you!!


----------



## RyanMan

Just got my 24" E-Series! I was in the US for a week on vacation and got it shipped to the hotel to save on shipping and duties! (I live in Canada) Saved about $60 in the process! Anyways it is for a future 60P project for my bedroom, however it is currently on my old 54G Corner Tank right now. Might as well add some extra coverage and PAR haha am I right? Looks great and I have it timed perfectly to work with my T5HO fixture.


----------



## gus6464

Did Ecoxotic change the specs of the E-series? I though it used to say that it came with 90deg optics but the PDF on the OP says 60deg.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

It comes with 120° optics with 60° reflectors.


----------



## gus6464

Brian_Cali77 said:


> It comes with 120° optics with 60° reflectors.


Ahh ok I see now. It's a bare LED but they added a collimator on the fixture itself to control spillage and direct the beam better. Good engineering on their part. Wonder why other manufacturers like BML don't do this.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah the addition with the collimator really helps this fixture out, being that its a single row of LEDs with the spread it has. 

On another note, my rotala clippings, that were completely green because they were added from a lower light tank, are responding well to the e-series!

The top photo is from after the photoperiod, that's why there's some good pearling on them. The second one is days later (today actually) before the co2 & photoperiod starts. I'm starting to get some good coloration so far! We'll see how this develops in time.


----------



## gus6464

Very nice!

Another advantage to using a collimator like that is the light beam is not a laser cannon like optics where you will have 50 PAR at the bottom and then something like 400 PAR at the top.

Maybe for next revision they could add choose your own collimator. That would be pretty slick so you could tweak front to back spread depending on how you place the light.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Great photos! That some quality work Brian, I'm going to be late to the party but I'm on my way. 

Soon, very soon.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

^^ Thanks, Tony! Hurry up already! haha

===================================
Here's an update on how my E-Series is performing. This is 6 weeks of growth progression.


----------



## Thomas.w

Woops


----------



## fjord

*Which one for a 90P*

I know it seems straightforward, but an ADA 90P is not exactly 36" wide. It's more like 35.4". Will the 36" E-Series fixture work with a 90P or do I need to use the 24" version. Also, how many fixtures are recommended for this tank, approximately 18" front to back?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Brian_Cali77

If the 36" version is similar to the 24" in how it fits my 60p, then I think the 36" would fit the 90p fine. If you want even coverage from front to back and high light, I think you'll need two.


----------



## fjord

Just FYI everyone. Foster & Smith is having a summer sale on the E-Series plus 10% off right now, but for a limited time...


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Good to know.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob B

Technical question. I have been having problems setting up my e light. Does anyone know if one can delete the settings you have now and reprogram them and is there a video out to show how.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

You just save over the existing setting by following the programming sequence in the manual. No need to delete anything first.


----------



## Gabriel Basso

Looking GREAT! Good job Brian. I got my e-series a few weeks ago and I'm managing the set up, hardscape, buying plants and so on. 
I'll get back with some pictures. 
Cheers!


----------



## Emplanted

FYI I'm selling mine. 18" -45 see the selling part of forum for listing


----------



## 691175002

I'm having a really hard time figuring out how to hang this light in a clean/visually appealing manner.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

691175002 said:


> I'm having a really hard time figuring out how to hang this light in a clean/visually appealing manner.


I know Ecoxotic has an official hanging kit in the works for this fixture. I'm not sure when they're releasing it. I'm going to contact them regarding this as I'm also interested in a clean way to hang my fixture. 

But as for now, I did hang my 18" e-series over the 60F with the DIY conduit pipe method and used some SS wire. I secured the legs of the e-series to it with some (ghetto-rigged) black hair Scunci's I stole from the GF. I added some fishing line as backup in case they fail (don't want my light taking a dive). 



















But if you want a "cleaner" way to do it, I would take zodduska's method in the way he suspended his Current Sat+ over his 12L. I believe he removed the legs and used fishing line as well as bent conduit pipe. *Look at post #113*. I'm pretty sure it would work in the same as the Sat+ and the E-Series have very similar pull-out docking legs. But I'd have one reservation regarding this. I'm not sure if taking apart your fixture to remove the legs would void the warranty. So proceed with this at your own risk!  

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=427081&page=8


----------



## 691175002

I was having a hard time with bent conduit because my tank is only 14" wide. The minimum bend raduis on conduit is 6" which puts the light right at the front of my tank.

I hadn't thought of doing the first bend to 45 degrees though. It looks like zodduska has exactly what I need.

What diameter conduit do you recommend for a 36", supported from one side? I'm thinking thinner might look cleaner if it can support the weight.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

I pretty much used this as reference:

http://www.carolinafishtalk.com/forum/diy-section/16766-how-build-ada-inspired-lighting-stand.html


----------



## markromedia

fjord said:


> Just FYI everyone. Foster & Smith is having a summer sale on the E-Series plus 10% off right now, but for a limited time...


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered mine. Can't wait.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

fjord said:


> Just FYI everyone. Foster & Smith is having a summer sale on the E-Series plus 10% off right now, but for a limited time...


Noticed this too

Would 2 of these be enough for coverage and low light at the bottom of a 24x48x30" 150g tank?


----------



## daworldisblack

Finally got mine in today! A little confused though - is the default outside of the ON time moonlight? i.e: its moonlight before ON time and after OFF time? Mine seems to ramp down starting at the off time and then goes back to daylight though I expected it to go to moonlight. Thoughts?


----------



## sma

daworldisblack said:


> Finally got mine in today! A little confused though - is the default outside of the ON time moonlight? i.e: its moonlight before ON time and after OFF time? Mine seems to ramp down starting at the off time and then goes back to daylight though I expected it to go to moonlight. Thoughts?


You need to adjust the moonlight to your own personal setting. They set the default for moonlight with all the lights at 100% for some reason.


----------



## daworldisblack

sma said:


> You need to adjust the moonlight to your own personal setting. They set the default for moonlight with all the lights at 100% for some reason.


I figured it out eventually but thanks! Yes I was under the impression that it was the 'Crescent Moon' button's moonlight that it would default to but its the button 'Moon Light' that it actually defaults to and as you mentioned, thats oddly pre-set to 100%. Just needed to set that custom button up and alls swell. Excited to get this going!


----------



## 691175002

Could someone measure the diameter of the plug for this light? In particular, do you think it could be routed through 1/2" or 3/4" conduit without having to cut the wire?

For reference, the ID of 1/2" EMT is 0.622", and for 3/4" EMT is 0.824".


----------



## daworldisblack

691175002 said:


> Could someone measure the diameter of the plug for this light? In particular, do you think it could be routed through 1/2" or 3/4" conduit without having to cut the wire?
> 
> For reference, the ID of 1/2" EMT is 0.622", and for 3/4" EMT is 0.824".


Diameter of the plug to the controller from the fixture is less then .5" so you should be good. However the length of that chord is only about 3' so might have to bear that in mind.


----------



## Bob B

I can't get the light to turn off, I hit the turn off button set the hour and minute and hit the enter button but it doesn't turn off.


----------



## Couesfanatic

hit resume until it says on, then the light will turn on and off at the set times.


----------



## Rockadoodle

Anyone know how the side to side coverage is on these? I will be getting a par meter in to check because as you will see in my journal...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=695466


----------



## AnotherHobby

So Brian_Cali77 ran a dual Sat+ setup, and I shamelessly copied him and swapped out my Ray 2 for 2 Sat+ lights. He also told me to get a little skimmer, so I got one of those. Now he's running an E-Series, so I guess I have to switch to that too. I just wasn't expecting win it in the E-series giveaway!!

I'm going to have to build new light poles to suspend it.


----------



## talontsiawd

What is this....The E-Series, the official light of 60P.


----------



## AnotherHobby

talontsiawd said:


> What is this....The E-Series, the official light of 60P.


We'll see. I just noticed the giveaway says it's the 12"-24" model, which isn't actually a model (they have 12-18, 18-24, and 24-36). So either they meant to put "or" instead of a dash, or they typo'd 24 and meant 18. I need the 24-36" model for my 60, so I sent him a message saying I'd pay the difference if that's possible. 

If it's too short, I can't use it on my main tank. I need light all the way to the ends.


----------



## talontsiawd

AnotherHobby said:


> We'll see. I just noticed the giveaway says it's the 12"-24" model, which isn't actually a model (they have 12-18, 18-24, and 24-36). So either they meant to put "or" instead of a dash, or they typo'd 24 and meant 18. I need the 24-36" model for my 60, so I sent him a message saying I'd pay the difference if that's possible.
> 
> If it's too short, I can't use it on my main tank. I need light all the way to the ends.


Yeah, hopefully you can get the right light, even if it costs you some cash. Nothing is worse than having a light but no tank for it. Then you do weird things like pay hundreds of dollars to use the light on a new tank


----------



## AnotherHobby

talontsiawd said:


> Yeah, hopefully you can get the right light, even if it costs you some cash. Nothing is worse than having a light but no tank for it. *Then you do weird things like pay hundreds of dollars to use the light on a new tank*


Ha! I was thinking about that.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Wow won another e series light!!!! Didn't even know there was a give away!!! 

Wow is this true? Lol

55 gallon community


----------



## gus6464

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Wow won another e series light!!!! Didn't even know there was a give away!!!
> 
> Wow is this true? Lol
> 
> 55 gallon community


Congrats! You going to get a 60P or something for it?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

I am emailing him now seeing which model it actually is so I can decide didn't have plans for another tank quite yet so I'll have to find out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

AnotherHobby said:


> So Brian_Cali77 ran a dual Sat+ setup, and I shamelessly copied him and swapped out my Ray 2 for 2 Sat+ lights. He also told me to get a little skimmer, so I got one of those. Now he's running an E-Series, so I guess I have to switch to that too. I just wasn't expecting win it in the E-series giveaway!!
> 
> I'm going to have to build new light poles to suspend it.


Man.. I seriously didn't even know about that thread and it was from July? Anyways, congrats on the win! 

OVT's comment about not meeting his wife was hilarious! Haha


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Wow won another e series light!!!! Didn't even know there was a give away!!!
> 
> Wow is this true? Lol
> 
> 55 gallon community


Congrats! I just found out too, thanks to AnotherHobby's post.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Think I'll be doing a trim soon.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Yea I did a major trim today and rearrangement. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistuhmarc

I got my Ecoxotic E-Series today for my 20 gallon long. I turned it on and set a timer for it to go off at a certain time. Only problem is, it didn't go off at the time I wanted it to. Does anyone know what's wrong or if I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

mistuhmarc said:


> I got my Ecoxotic E-Series today for my 20 gallon long. I turned it on and set a timer for it to go off at a certain time. Only problem is, it didn't go off at the time I wanted it to. Does anyone know what's wrong or if I'm doing something wrong?


Did you set the moonlight to how you want it. I believe the company has it set to 100% brightness and it will look just like the daylights feature. 

55 gallon community


----------



## mistuhmarc

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Did you set the moonlight to how you want it. I believe the company has it set to 100% brightness and it will look just like the daylights feature.
> 
> 55 gallon community


So it goes to moon light settings when it turns off basically?


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

mistuhmarc said:


> So it goes to moon light settings when it turns off basically?


Yes its a 24hr timer. You can set the moonlight to complete darknrss if you want

55 gallon community


----------



## AnotherHobby

Wow! Kevin from Current just emailed and said they are sending me the 24" model for my tank! I'm so stoked!! Thank you Current!


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

AnotherHobby said:


> Wow! Kevin from Current just emailed and said they are sending me the 24" model for my tank! I'm so stoked!! Thank you Current!



Yeah Kevin email me earlier and asked what size I would like. I asked for a 24" also. Then I can setup a betta tank [emoji5]️

Thanks again Kevin and current for the light!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

AnotherHobby said:


> Wow! Kevin from Current just emailed and said they are sending me the 24" model for my tank! I'm so stoked!! Thank you Current!


Nice! Let us know what you think.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

Got conformation yesterday Kevin is sending me the 24" model!!!! 

Now to decide if I want a 60P or a regular 20 gallon tank lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Congrats.. 60p!


----------



## biglos201

After having just purchased the current sat+, I shamelessly upgraded to the e-120 series. Just installed it yesterday but have to re-up on my co2, just ran out on the 20oz paintball tank so I also purchased a 5lb tank to minimize my trips for the refills. I'm loving the moonlight automation, finally! It does look brighter and my fish definitely act different on the ramp up/down. I'm strutting my stuff


----------



## 691175002

Here is my in-progress tank featuring an E-Series.




























The light mount is spray painted 1/2" Conduit, and the hangers were cut from acrylic.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Simply, WOW! How did you get the acrylic cut with such precision? I thought for a second that those were part the official hanging kit.


----------



## 691175002

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Simply, WOW! How did you get the acrylic cut with such precision? I thought for a second that those were part the official hanging kit.


I drew up a design and had a computer controlled mill cut it. It sounds more complicated than it is.

It looks really nice with the conduit though.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah it does. LMK if you ever want to sell me a pair


----------



## talontsiawd

691175002 said:


> Here is my in-progress tank featuring an E-Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light mount is spray painted 1/2" Conduit, and the hangers were cut from acrylic.


That is slick right there. Thanks for posting that. I may have to use the same idea as my lights slim down.


----------



## biglos201

691175002 said:


> Here is my in-progress tank featuring an E-Series.
> 
> The light mount is spray painted 1/2" Conduit, and the hangers were cut from acrylic.


Really sweet setup man!


----------



## bhazard451

Just ordered.

I figured my Frankenlight with the Beamswork 30" fixture, Ebay Sunsetter + RGB led strip was coming out to $100+ anyway. The E-series would have better resale.

I'll try to compare both. The Beamswork will be about 65W+ withe the RGB strips, where the E-Series is around 34.


----------



## ipkiss

691175002 said:


> Here is my in-progress tank featuring an E-Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light mount is spray painted 1/2" Conduit, and the hangers were cut from acrylic.


That's very svelte indeed. You should really consider taking some orders if you have some free time!


----------



## All4Fish

*new and shutting off*

Hi, I was so excited to get my new E-Series (after so much research). My tank did not get delivered (ugh), but my plants did. So I set up a system with my plants and my new light hoping to get by for a week. After setting up and turning on, the light started flashing on and off. I turned it off, discouraged and tried again. Same thing. Switched to some other programs to see what they looked like, then switched back to daylight and all seemed ok. At the end the day, at shut off time, the light started flashing on and off again. Turned it off and tried again, same thing. I returned it, RMA, new one being sent, they seemed to think it was overheating which is scary. Anyone else having any issues? Now how do I keep my plants alive until the replacement comes? PS - a newbie here


----------



## talontsiawd

All4Fish said:


> Hi, I was so excited to get my new E-Series (after so much research). My tank did not get delivered (ugh), but my plants did. So I set up a system with my plants and my new light hoping to get by for a week. After setting up and turning on, the light started flashing on and off. I turned it off, discouraged and tried again. Same thing. Switched to some other programs to see what they looked like, then switched back to daylight and all seemed ok. At the end the day, at shut off time, the light started flashing on and off again. Turned it off and tried again, same thing. I returned it, RMA, new one being sent, they seemed to think it was overheating which is scary. Anyone else having any issues? Now how do I keep my plants alive until the replacement comes? PS - a newbie here


Do you have any CFL desk lamps? And old tank perhaps? If you can fit in a 5-10 gallon, you could likely use a single desk lamp and the tank. If the can be grown emmersed, you could even use a bowl with some water.


----------



## Current USA

gorgeous!



691175002 said:


> Here is my in-progress tank featuring an E-Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light mount is spray painted 1/2" Conduit, and the hangers were cut from acrylic.


----------



## biglos201

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Wow.. sounds like you have some good experience to make some meaningful comparisons. I've owned a lot of LEDs too. Finnex Ray 2, Fluval Aqualife & Plant LED, and Sat+ -- not BML, however. TBH, I'm pretty stoked with this E-Series so far. It's not perfect, but what is nowadays? I think you may be able to find fault in some capacity if that's what you're looking for. But I'm in 'the cup is half full' camp... so I see positive things with this light. I'll be writing a review soon. Welcome to the club!


Hey Brian - So I upgraded to to the E-series and now saw my buddy got a Build My LED setup. I see the par values are super high and while it doesn't have moonlight and ramping how would you compare the two? Are the build my LED setups really worth it? Would the e-series still offer great mid to high lights?


----------



## Down_Shift

Alright. Brian. You're winning me over. I need to know if I need one or two of these on my tank. I currently have a ray2 and planted+ on my tank.


----------



## Bob B

Well, I finally got my light to work for a couple of days but on the third day it never cycled to the daytime lights. I hit reset and I thought that would work but no! I will call ecoxotic and see if they can work some magic over the phone. I hope so or it goes back to Foster Smith for a replacement.


----------



## Bob B

Follow up on the problems I has having. Ecoxotic is sending me a new control module, the one that came with the light has apparently has a short in it.


----------



## shift

If you dim the lights for the timer day mode so the stay dimmed as it cycles. I'm thinking about getting one but am worried it may be to bright my tank 3'wide x 12" high x 9" depth


----------



## Bob B

If you have concerns the people on this forum are the best people to ask, so far as my problem the manufacturerthink it is a faulty programmer. They were extremely especially Jeff in Tech. Support!


----------



## 691175002

shift said:


> If you dim the lights for the timer day mode so the stay dimmed as it cycles. I'm thinking about getting one but am worried it may be to bright my tank 3'wide x 12" high x 9" depth


Yes, I am using it the same way, set to 80% max.


----------



## shift

Perfect. Thank you! How is the spread at 12". Would it adequately fill the 9" wide. Or would it be spilling out of the front of the tank ?


----------



## 691175002

shift said:


> Perfect. Thank you! How is the spread at 12". Would it adequately fill the 9" wide. Or would it be spilling out of the front of the tank ?


I find that the internal reflection in a filled aquarium prevents light from escaping the front pane of glass.

You know how if you look into a filled aquarium, the sides become mirrors? Any light that hits the glass at more than ~45 degrees will be completely reflected.


----------



## shift

Perfect. Just ordered a 36". I'm in the club


----------



## jeffkrol

691175002 said:


> I find that the internal reflection in a filled aquarium prevents light from escaping the front pane of glass.


In which case you couldn't see anything.. (sorry just for fun) 



> You know how if you look into a filled aquarium, the sides become mirrors? Any light that hits the glass at more than ~45 degrees will be completely reflected.


refraction,reflection and absorption "soften" the light and prevent "beaming" though the front..


----------



## Lyfeoffishing

As I was walking out on my way to class the FedEx guy came and dropped this off. Totally forgot about it being sick and all. 










Thanks again Kevin and current for the light!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77

biglos201 said:


> Hey Brian - So I upgraded to to the E-series and now saw my buddy got a Build My LED setup. I see the par values are super high and while it doesn't have moonlight and ramping how would you compare the two? Are the build my LED setups really worth it? Would the e-series still offer great mid to high lights?


Sorry, forgot to respond to these. I think the BML and E-Series have their pros and cons. They're both capable fixtures. I considered a BML, but opted for the E-Series because I personally love RGB flexibility and control. I also like the ramp timer and auto moonlight baked in, no separate controller purchase. 


Down_Shift said:


> Alright. Brian. You're winning me over. I need to know if I need one or two of these on my tank. I currently have a ray2 and planted+ on my tank.


That's a tough one. 2 would give you ultimate PAR and coverage. However, a single is sufficient based on the growth I'm seeing. I've yet to suspend mine over the 60p, not sure how red my red plants will stay once I do that. But on my 60F, since it's so shallow, a single E-Series is doing the job, suspended, quite well.


----------



## biglos201

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Sorry, forgot to respond to these. I think the BML and E-Series have their pros and cons. They're both capable fixtures. I considered a BML, but opted for the E-Series because I personally love RGB flexibility and control. I also like the ramp timer and auto moonlight baked in, no separate controller purchase.
> 
> That's a tough one. 2 would give you ultimate PAR and coverage. However, a single is sufficient based on the growth I'm seeing. I've yet to suspend mine over the 60p, not sure how red my red plants will stay once I do that. But on my 60F, since it's so shallow, a single E-Series is doing the job, suspended, quite well.


Thanks for getting back Brian!


----------



## AnotherHobby

My E-Series showed up today also! Woohoo! This things controller is way more responsive and smoother reacting to the remote than the Sat Plus. I'm going to have to make a bunch of good changes to my iAqua controller for this light. It also does 100 steps per color instead of 42, so the fades will be way smoother. Now I need to make a light hanger so I can actually use it!


----------



## Current USA

AnotherHobby said:


> My E-Series showed up today also! Woohoo! This things controller is way more responsive and smoother reacting to the remote than the Sat Plus. I'm going to have to make a bunch of good changes to my iAqua controller for this light. It also does 100 steps per color instead of 42, so the fades will be way smoother. Now I need to make a light hanger so I can actually use it!


keep us updated!


----------



## AnotherHobby

It's official! Cross post from my journal, but I just got my E-series hooked up! I still have to paint the light bar and do proper hanging hardware, but it's up and running and looks great. I just decoded the IR and updated my iAqua controller. The fades are way smoother and more subtle than the Sat Plus. The E-series controller is definitely superior for doing this since it has 100 steps per channel instead of 42.

And most of all, I'm SO happy to have the open top again! I loved my Satellite Plus lights, but having 2 covering the top ruins the open top look and experience.


----------



## biglos201

AnotherHobby said:


> It's official! Cross post from my journal, but I just got my E-series hooked up! I still have to paint the light bar and do proper hanging hardware, but it's up and running and looks great. I just decoded the IR and updated my iAqua controller. The fades are way smoother and more subtle than the Sat Plus. The E-series controller is definitely superior for doing this since it has 100 steps per channel instead of 42.


This is too dope! Looks super brilliant!


----------



## Bob B

That tank is fantastic! Bravo!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Amazing indeed. I'm jealous because I want an open top on my 60p too. But I'm waiting to see Ecoxotic's 'official' hanging kit. I could DIY it, but I'm lazy + not in a rush. But I can now see the potential in your tank. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob B

BTW, Ecoxotic is sending me a new fixture they believe there is a short in the power cable or the control box. Customer satisfaction is number one!


----------



## biglos201

Bob B said:


> BTW, Ecoxotic is sending me a new fixture they believe there is a short in the power cable or the control box. Customer satisfaction is number one!


That's great to hear because I just picked up the e-120. It's been working great so far


----------



## AnotherHobby

biglos201 said:


> This is too dope! Looks super brilliant!


Thanks! The shimmer with this light is fantastic. Look at the wall behind my tank. I never got that with the Satellite Plus combo because the were covering up any reflections. I'm super happy with the E-Series! It would take one heck of a light to dethrone this from my tank.



Bob B said:


> That tank is fantastic! Bravo!


Thanks! It needs a trim, I left all of my gear in the tank, and I need to make a hanging kit, but I'm already loving the new look!



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Amazing indeed. I'm jealous because I want an open top on my 60p too. But I'm waiting to see Ecoxotic's 'official' hanging kit. I could DIY it, but I'm lazy + not in a rush. But I can now see the potential in your tank. Thanks for sharing!


I'm still working on ideas. I refuse to drill holes in it. I have acrylic, but I could never do what 691175002 did, so anything I do with acrylic will just disappoint me compared to that. That would be fantastic though. The sides are highly magnetic if you have strong magnets, so that's a curious possibility. Fishing line would work, and would be nearly invisible. Have to keep thinking...


----------



## All4Fish

*watts, PAR, and plants*

Hi, I posted this under lighting, but maybe should try on the ecoxotic forum or under plants? I am new to planted tanks, setting up a 48x24x16 low tech tank with a 48" Ecoxotic E-series LED which provides 56w according to the specs. Is this considered low or med light? 

I want to try crypts, water sprite, hygro difformis, ceratophyllum, bacopa, ludwigia which LiveAquaria states need 2w/gallon or moderate light. (also some Java ferns, Amazon swords, and Anubias).

I tried to understand PAR and PUR, but plant sites state low, mod or high or in watts so it is totally confusing for a newbie!


----------



## AnotherHobby

Watts went away when LEDs came out. They are far more energy efficient, and even across different LEDs they all have different efficiencies. You can't really compare watts anymore. That's where PAR comes in.

This is a great read for PAR: Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts

And as a follow up, this is good too: LED Lighting Compendium


----------



## Bob B

There is a write up on this site. Do a search on par value.


----------



## All4Fish

Ok thanks. So it looks like this is about 82.5 PAR at 15" which would translate to med/high light, which means I should be able to grow crypts, water sprite, hygro difformis, ceratophyllum, bacopa, ludwigia?


----------



## Bob B

If you can't find answers here then we are in trouble!


----------



## talontsiawd

These pictures make my T5HOx4 setup look crazy big. No, actually, my T5HOx4 setup is the same as the footprint of a 60P and is crazy big, I just can't believe the results of something so small. Just got a Sat + for another tank, have to mess with that, plus my T5HO setup is going better, but I love to see these with full pictures of the setup, not just the tank. Very sleek and cool, once I fill my tank with the Sat +, that will make me decide if I want to go 100% LED on my tanks.


----------



## biglos201

Oh my, you guys have woken up today!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

AnotherHobby said:


> I'm still working on ideas. I refuse to drill holes in it. I have acrylic, but I could never do what 691175002 did, so anything I do with acrylic will just disappoint me compared to that. That would be fantastic though. The sides are highly magnetic if you have strong magnets, so that's a curious possibility. Fishing line would work, and would be nearly invisible. Have to keep thinking...


Yeah both of you guys come up with some innovative stuff. Here's my other e-series suspended over the 60F. It's semi-ghetto rigged with black hair ties I stole from the GF. Hence why I want to wait for something nicer for the 60p... (hint hint, Current-USA)


----------



## Bee101

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah both of you guys come up with some innovative stuff. Here's my other e-series suspended over the 60F. It's semi-ghetto rigged with black hair ties I stole from the GF. Hence why I want to wait for something nicer for the 60p... (hint hint, Current-USA)


Whaat?? Current USA will be releasing another freshwater LED??


----------



## vraev

Beautiful looking tanks both of you guys. I was close to getting the e-series but decided to try the Radion instead....as the e-series is ridiculously expensive to get to canada.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Bee101 said:


> Whaat?? Current USA will be releasing another freshwater LED??


I was referring to their suspension kit. Waiting to see what it looks like if it's anything special. 

But yes, there is a rumor of a Satellite LED+ "PRO"... wish I knew some specs.


----------



## mistuhmarc

I can't wait for the suspension kit. There's a couple of shadow areas in my tank because the angle of the light can only reach so far up.


----------



## ipkiss

Hi All, 

Just got my light and was going through the thread for ideas and tweaks and came across this post a few pages back.



Dan110024 said:


> I've had an idea... What happens to the memory and the clock of the timer if the power is cut/lost? I could run a mechanical timer to turn the lights off at night if the ecoxotic timer is able to store the lighting schedule in the event of a power failure.
> 
> Mechanical timer on @ 6:00am
> Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am
> Ecoxotic sunset @ 4:00pm
> Mechanical timer off @ 10:00pm
> 
> Even if the clock is reset, but memory kept, I could just set the sunrise/sunset times in relation to the time of the clock when power comes back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this club thread meant for these kind of questions or am I better off posting elsewhere? Don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers on my first few posts


Dan110024, 

This is ingenious. It definitely solves one of my concerns about leaving the moonlight on all night long. 

On a related note, has anyone tried to use that arduino controller that the Satellite+ guys have been messing with on this E-Series yet?


----------



## shift

Not yet but I plan on it. Should be easy enough to send it codes via a little nano board. I ordered my e-series last week and it's still in the mail. It I would love custom sets that mixes on clouds and various setting through out the day. Anyone happen to have all the IR codes yet?


----------



## AnotherHobby

shift said:


> Not yet but I plan on it. Should be easy enough to send it codes via a little nano board. I ordered my e-series last week and it's still in the mail. It I would love custom sets that mixes on clouds and various setting through out the day. Anyone happen to have all the IR codes yet?


I'll re-post what I just put in the Sat+ controller thread:

Yes, it works great, but the remote codes are different. It's the same codes, but mapped to different buttons. I'm pretty sure that power is the same, but most of the rest are different. I only bothered to decode the ones I use:

REDUP = 0x20DF0AF5
REDDOWN = 0x20DF38C7
GREENUP = 0x20DF8A75
GREENDOWN = 0x20DFB847
BLUEUP = 0x20DFB24D
BLUEDOWN = 0x20DF7887
WHITEUP = 0x20DF32CD
WHITEDOWN = 0x20DFF807
M1 = 0x20DF58A7
M2 = 0x20DF9867
M3 = 0x20DF18E7
M4 = 0x20DFD827

If you need to decode any more, this sketch with an IR receiver works perfectly. Just open a serial window and shoot away:



Code:


#include <IRremote.h> // use the library
int receiver = 2; // pin 1 of IR receiver
IRrecv irrecv(receiver); // create instance of 'irrecv'
decode_results results;
void setup()
{
  Serial.begin(9600); // for serial monitor output
  irrecv.enableIRIn(); // Start the receiver
}
void loop()
{
  if (irrecv.decode(&results)) // have we received an IR signal?
  {
    Serial.println(results.value, HEX); // display it on serial monitor in hexadecimal
    irrecv.resume(); // receive the next value
  }  // Your loop can do other things while waiting for an IR command
}


----------



## shift

Your awesome! Thank you


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Let's see more FTS people! How's everyone's e-Series holding up? Growing plants like crazy? My tanks are jungles right about now. They need major trimmings before I post a pic. Until then, let's see yours!


----------



## biglos201

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Let's see more FTS people! How's everyone's e-Series holding up? Growing plants like crazy? My tanks are jungles right about now. They need major trimmings before I post a pic. Until then, let's see yours!












Here is my 55 gallon planted, I'm still fighting off a bit of bba but the response in growth once I installed the e series we instant!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Looking good biglos!


----------



## biglos201

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Looking good biglos!


Thanks Brian! What are odds I'll get pearling? Would I need a second light?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah I think a second light would help on that size tank. I get pearling with a single, but my tank is only 14" tall. I experimented for a little bit by adding one of my Current Sat+ lights, and pearling activity increased exponentially. So, if not a second e-Series, then at least a Sat+ would help (I think).


----------



## biglos201

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah I think a second light would help on that size tank. I get pearling with a single, but my tank is only 14" tall. I experimented for a little bit by adding one of my Current Sat+ lights, and pearling activity increased exponentially. So, if not a second e-Series, then at least a Sat+ would help (I think).


Thanks, I've still got my current leds I'll give it a shot this week!


----------



## daworldisblack

Dan110024 said:


> I've had an idea... What happens to the memory and the clock of the timer if the power is cut/lost? I could run a mechanical timer to turn the lights off at night if the ecoxotic timer is able to store the lighting schedule in the event of a power failure.
> 
> Mechanical timer on @ 6:00am
> Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am
> Ecoxotic sunset @ 4:00pm
> Mechanical timer off @ 10:00pm
> 
> Even if the clock is reset, but memory kept, I could just set the sunrise/sunset times in relation to the time of the clock when power comes back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this club thread meant for these kind of questions or am I better off posting elsewhere? Don't want to ruffle anyone's feathers on my first few posts


Trying this out currently - anyone else doing the same? I notice that when the mechanical timer comes on initially, its daylight for a fraction of a second before the controller kicks in and dims it down to the moonlight setting. Ya'll see the same? A little weird but it is on moonlight for a good half hour before mech. timer goes off at night. 

Loving this light regardless though. My arcuata looks/grows nice and red under this light!


----------



## mistuhmarc

Anyone found a way to raise their lights up through risers? I think acrylic risers would work well with this tank too. Mine's currently suspended with string to my rack haha.


----------



## AlanLe

What are the best settings for daylight? I have 2 E series on top of my 120P. My daylight setting is 100% for all spectrums.


----------



## husonfirst

This light is more complicated than programming a VCR.  I'll actually have to read the instructions to figure this thing out.


----------



## biglos201

AlanLe said:


> What are the best settings for daylight? I have 2 E series on top of my 120P. My daylight setting is 100% for all spectrums.


Yellow button setting is perfect for growing


----------



## Brian_Cali77

AlanLe said:


> What are the best settings for daylight? I have 2 E series on top of my 120P. My daylight setting is 100% for all spectrums.


Post some pics.. I'm curious to see how two of these lights look on a 120p.


----------



## AlanLe

Here it is. I took this picture when the tank was newly setup. it has some GDA going on right now.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Dang.. that looks cool. I think I need a 120p! Haha


----------



## AlanLe

I think I'm getting too much light. I'm still playing with the setting.


----------



## shift

Always easy enough to tone it down 

I'm still working on a very slow glossy dry start with my e series


----------



## bsantucci

Hey everyone....excited to say I'm joining the club tomorrow! I'm coming from running a dual BML setup on my Mr Aqua 48g. The dual BML's was just too much light honestly, even hung. I was constantly fighting algae.

That being said, do you think I'll be good with just one of these lights? I wasn't sure since the beam is 120 degree versus the 90 I had previously on the BMLs. The 48g is 17 inches wide and 17 tall.

Thanks for the input and excited to get on board!


----------



## Down_Shift

Hey guys. I'm looking through the thread. Any par data is these yet?

I'm looking to replace a ray2 and a planted+ that are hung over a short tank right now. Would love to have all the features of these lights and keep the same light intensity.


----------



## biglos201

Hey guys I finally have conquered my bba problem. Since the tank is looking great I made a quick 2min 4k video of my tank. I hope you enjoy all the beautiful colors! 

Carlos M's 55 Gallon Planted Tank Journal Week 6: http://youtu.be/jqGiRZxCTb8


----------



## mpooyan83

biglos201 said:


> Hey guys I finally have conquered my bba problem. Since the tank is looking great I made a quick 2min 4k video of my tank. I hope you enjoy all the beautiful colors!
> 
> Carlos M's 55 Gallon Planted Tank Journal Week 6: http://youtu.be/jqGiRZxCTb8



Whats the orange/Black fish with the pointy tail and fins?


----------



## biglos201

mpooyan83 said:


> Whats the orange/Black fish with the pointy tail and fins?


That's Morimoto! Lol he's a sword tail!


----------



## mpooyan83

That's a nice looking swordtail, looks different the ones I've seen before.Is he any specific variation of Swordtail?


----------



## biglos201

Yes, long fin sword tail. I've had him for about a year, he's doing great. The hi fin I'll keep for about a year he's eventually going to out grow the tank but I have my LFS on call for a trade when ever I'm ready. B)


----------



## All4Fish

Hi, new to planted tanks. After TONS of research I bought this light for an SR80. Now fishless cycling, planted with pygmy chain sword, java moss, java fern, anubias, water sprite, moneywort, crypt, Amazon sword, wisteria, ludwigia, vesuvius sword, crypt spiralis, vallisneria, banana plant. Using Excel and started with Trace. So far most everything is growing, no pearling yet maybe because I don't use CO2. Only plants that are iffy is the val and the moneywort. Tricky to program as I found that anytime I play with settings I need to hit resume in order to stay on the programmed time.


----------



## bsantucci

bsantucci said:


> Hey everyone....excited to say I'm joining the club tomorrow! I'm coming from running a dual BML setup on my Mr Aqua 48g. The dual BML's was just too much light honestly, even hung. I was constantly fighting algae.
> 
> That being said, do you think I'll be good with just one of these lights? I wasn't sure since the beam is 120 degree versus the 90 I had previously on the BMLs. The 48g is 17 inches wide and 17 tall.
> 
> Thanks for the input and excited to get on board!


Answered my own question when I got my light today. One just wouldn't work on my tank. I don't know if I'm just used to BML's intensity or what, but this didn't even come close to being sufficient for my tank, I'm not sure that 2 would either. 

The features are really cool, but mine is going back unfortunately.


----------



## greggg25

Are you noticing a difference compared to the fluval plant.life BRIAN ?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah my E-Series is growing everything I throw at it! The Fluval aquatic.life is good too, but it's not as intense and there's no dimming option. 

As for two of these lights on a 48g, I have no doubt that these would be more than sufficient. People use to doubt the Sat+, but I ran dual Sat+'s on my 60p and it also grew everything very well! Just look at AlanLe's 120p, it looks pretty good to me running dual E-Series lamps. We'll see when and if he updates us here on the effectiveness. I'm pretty sure though, it should be positive 

Bump:


biglos201 said:


> Hey guys I finally have conquered my bba problem. Since the tank is looking great I made a quick 2min 4k video of my tank. I hope you enjoy all the beautiful colors!
> 
> Carlos M's 55 Gallon Planted Tank Journal Week 6: http://youtu.be/jqGiRZxCTb8


Dude... nice video! Thanks for sharing!!! 

What camera are you using to achieve 4K video??


----------



## Nathan.G

Hi guys, Just recived 2 of the E90 for a 40b. And all has been doing great over the last week except I'm starting to get some color loss in my rotala. Except for what's growing in the top 6 inches of water. I was going to hang the lights to get a more even spread but now I'm thinking mabe I should get a third. I even set the color to the Orange to get more red less blue. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlanLe

Everything is growing good Brian. I think I'm getting to much light. the back light is running at 70% and the front is %85. so far so good!!!


----------



## shift

Do your guys remotes ever just randomly decide to work and not work?


----------



## biglos201

shift said:


> Do your guys remotes ever just randomly decide to work and not work?


I haven't had that problem but I had to give mine a slap when I first got it just to get it to work correctly.


----------



## Bob B

Does ecoxotic make a fixture you can the light from. I would rather have the light hanging over the tank then sitting on top.


----------



## biglos201

Bob B said:


> Does ecoxotic make a fixture you can the light from. I would rather have the light hanging over the tank then sitting on top.


Hey Bob, there is someone on this thread that designed one using a 3d printer, really sexy! but I don't think they make one for it officially yet. You might be able to Jimmy rig one though!


----------



## biglos201

Hey guys, just wanted to share my 3 month progress, i just got the ecoxotic last month coming from sat+. Enjoy! 

http://imgur.com/a/DhQ4b


----------



## mkz

Hi Guys,

I'm thinking of getting the E-90 for my new custom tank. It's has the standard 3 feet tank dimensions (36" x 18" x 18"). Will 1 unit be able to sufficiently light up the tank, front and back? Or should I go for 2? 

Thanks.


----------



## biglos201

mkz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the E-90 for my new custom tank. It's has the standard 3 feet tank dimensions (36" x 18" x 18"). Will 1 unit be able to sufficiently light up the tank, front and back? Or should I go for 2?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep! I currently have a 55 gallon and have an e-120 with plenty of new growth!


----------



## mkz

biglos201 said:


> Yep! I currently have a 55 gallon and have an e-120 with plenty of new growth!


Does your 55 gallon have 18" width?


----------



## biglos201

mkz said:


> Does your 55 gallon have 18" width?


From front to back yes. My tanks got a fat ass.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Here's my new Mr Aqua 12x12x12 with E-Series light and Fluval C1 filter. 

The C1 is a great filter. Always been an AC fan, but the C series is really great. Discussion for another thread. 

I love the E-series. It's delivering 120 PAR at the substrate. Might be a little strong, so I'll start dialing back the daylight setting. 

HC grew in fairly quickly and pearls with pressurized CO2. I have had a BBA outbreak and for the first time ever Staghorn. So have to deal with those. Not sure what to do with the stag horn.

Love the E-series though. I'd like to see multiple on/off cycles with the timer and maybe even multiple daylight settings so you can vary through the day. So I'll look forward to V2, while enjoying it today.


----------



## mkz

biglos201 said:


> From front to back yes. My tanks got a fat ass.


Lol. Great. I was worried it'll not cover the 18" as with some other LEDs


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I'm a bit late to the party.... apologizes. 

ADA 60F ... ooh you know this is going to be good.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Nice setup, bro! You'll have serious growing power on a shallow 60F! Be prepared to crank that CO2 up with those fancy regulators of yours


----------



## Asu1776

Not too late to join the game is it? Check it out!!!



Moonlight Setting


100% Red Setting


OH Yeahhhh Setting


----------



## AnotherHobby

First I'll apologize for cross-posting this video in a few threads, but it fits in 3 places (this thread, my tank journal, and my iAqua thread). The video below is a time-lapse of the fading and ramping that the iAqua controller does with the Ecoxotic E-series light every night. The morning fade is the same, but in the reverse direction. I'm posting this here because I think people might enjoy seeing what this light can do with an external controller that does more than just a 15 min ramp up and a 15 min ramp down. You could build one with an Uno for less than $30.

It's a 3 hour time lapse, with the first 1/3 being the fade from high sun to mid sun, and the middle 1/3 is from mid sun to low sun, and then the last third is from low sun to moonlight. One photo was taken every 12 seconds, so there are a few lighting "jumps" in the video where more than 1 lighting step was taken in a 12 second period between frames. 

The exposure is manual since it's a time lapse, or else you get jitter. The downside is that it's a little over exposed in the beginning, and a little under exposed at the end, but that's how it works. Also, I had to choose a fixed white balance. As such, the white balance is pretty spot on in the beginning, but slightly exaggerates the warmth and reds as the fade progresses. It's not a huge exaggeration, but it's definitely redder and warmer than how it looks in person.

I also recommend going full screen (the moonlight is hard to see if you aren't in full screen) and selecting 1080p in the the little frame below.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

@asu (best university, btw) - congrats on the new light acquisition. Tank looks great. Welcome to the club 

@AH - nice video and demo of your innovative controller. I think it's time to start a kickstarter campaign to get to production. I want one of the first production models!

Tank also looks great


----------



## talontsiawd

Brian_Cali77 said:


> @AH - nice video and demo of your innovative controller. I think it's time to start a kickstarter campaign to get to production. I want one of the first production models!
> 
> Tank also looks great


Agreed. I know your controller and others are pretty well documented but I wonder just how much these could realistically go for, working right out the box. Maybe Current will listen but I am not holding my breath. Maybe I will have to dabble myself, that does show just what these lights can do. Very similar to why I am still holding my breath for a fresh water light, I love what my friends' reef LED's can do and nothing is there yet. That is as close as I have seen, however.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

talontsiawd said:


> I am still holding my breath for a fresh water light, I love what my friends' reef LED's can do and nothing is there yet. That is as close as I have seen, however.


If only, if only....


----------



## Brian_Cali77

It costs a pretty penny, but anyone hear anything on these or have experience with it? I'm kinda drooling (but still have love for my e-Series) 

http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecotech-marine-radion-xr15-freshwater/


----------



## talontsiawd

Well, AnotherHobby has it down. If that came with the E-Series, I would have jumped on board right away. Funny how much more capable it is due to the IR stuff. I am still considering this light so I may just have to try it out on my Sat+ on another tank. Either way, I would rather buy than figure the stuff out, I probably can, I just would rather pay someone else to make it, and the info is free haha.


FlyingHellFish said:


> If only, if only....





Brian_Cali77 said:


> It costs a pretty penny, but anyone hear anything on these or have experience with it? I'm kinda drooling (but still have love for my e-Series)
> 
> http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecotech-marine-radion-xr15-freshwater/


I am on the fence on that one. I have said many times, I just want a reef light for fresh water. IMO, that is exactly what it is, a reef fixture tuned to fresh water. Should sound great, right? I think it's a bit overkill, IMO. I am sure that it can work great and you would never need to buy another light but at the same time, I want something small, something sleek, something that isn't too powerful. Though it seems to work fine on a 60P, upgrade to something wider and you need two, but then it's overkill and you need it dialed back a lot. Not a huge deal, and you can change tanks without buying a new fixture and the old one doesn't work (another advantage of that style fixture) but, again, I feel it's a bit much for the average guy like me. Seeing what both you did with two Sat +'s and the E-Series, it seems a bit much.



That said, I think I am going to go LED on the 60P (that looks horrific ATM). I just don't know when, catching up on bills, studio equipment, having some more fun in my life, etc. After 4 years of doing my own, I finally work for someone else so that has it's pro's and cons. It's not first on my list but it seems like this light is a great mid-high light setup, not too crazy but you can grow everything. I have fallen in love with LED's on my other tanks so this is likely in my future.

Just want to thank everyone who has documented personal experiences. PAR values and the like mean a lot but jumping on the band wagon is always easier


----------



## Asu1776

Brian_Cali77 said:


> It costs a pretty penny, but anyone hear anything on these or have experience with it? I'm kinda drooling (but still have love for my e-Series)
> 
> http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecotech-marine-radion-xr15-freshwater/


Just went I make a move to the e-Series, you're thinking about 1 upping AGAIN? Haha. Just kidding dude. For the pretty penny, it does sound like you'll get a pretty solid light.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Yeah.. it's just eye candy for me.. I'm VERY happy and content with my E-Series.


----------



## nugzboltz

Hi everyone, I'm considering getting one of these but have a couple questions to see if it would fit my needs:

1. My tank is 23.5" outer glass edge to outer glass edge. Would the E-60 (24"-36") light fit on my tank or would I have to step down to the E-45? I'm afraid with the E-60 the legs will not slide in far enough to sit on my tank.

2. For my needs, I will only need 25% to 50% of the e-series' light output. When dimming the light intensity, are there fixed increments that the dimming is adjusted? For example, does it take X number of clicks to go from off to full intensity, so I could do X/2 clicks to get 50% or X/4 click to get 25% intensity?

Thanks!


----------



## Dmarksvr

nugzboltz said:


> Hi everyone, I'm considering getting one of these but have a couple questions to see if it would fit my needs:
> 
> 1. My tank is 23.5" outer glass edge to outer glass edge. Would the E-60 (24"-36") light fit on my tank or would I have to step down to the E-45? I'm afraid with the E-60 the legs will not slide in far enough to sit on my tank.
> 
> 2. For my needs, I will only need 25% to 50% of the e-series' light output. When dimming the light intensity, are there fixed increments that the dimming is adjusted? For example, does it take X number of clicks to go from off to full intensity, so I could do X/2 clicks to get 50% or X/4 click to get 25% intensity?
> 
> Thanks!


This site has it cheaper then most and shows the exact dimensions...
http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem...pjJnbzQZf7hiT1ObxFIv8gag16XGzpnvozhoC7jDw_wcB

Looks like with your tank size and light needs the E-45 might be the better fit. Might have to raise the light a lil to get full coverage though.


----------



## nugzboltz

Dmarksvr said:


> This site has it cheaper then most and shows the exact dimensions...
> http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem...pjJnbzQZf7hiT1ObxFIv8gag16XGzpnvozhoC7jDw_wcB
> 
> Looks like with your tank size and light needs the E-45 might be the better fit. Might have to raise the light a lil to get full coverage though.


Cool, thanks for the link. The interesting thing is that company has the same address as Marine Depot and even has a Marine Depot video of the light, so probably belongs to the same company. However, looking at Marine Depot's website, the light is about $15 more, which doesn't make sense.


----------



## kman

*mumbling and rocking in the corner*

"ImhappywithmySat+,ImhappywithmySat+..."


----------



## drewandmatt

I received the E-120 yesterday and I have to say "I love it". Now let's hope the plants love it as well!!


----------



## AlanLe

it has been 9 weeks since I started my 65gl with the e series lights. so far the plants seem to like it. however the rotala turns from red to green. I'm not sure if it's the light or the water parameter.


----------



## Asu1776

AlanLe said:


> it has been 9 weeks since I started my 65gl with the e series lights. so far the plants seem to like it. however the rotala turns from red to green. I'm not sure if it's the light or the water parameter.


I think it's both. Have you checked your nitrogen and phosphate levels? Typically its suggested to try lowering nitrogen and upping phosphates to induce red, especially from rotala (although, if we are referring to picture 2 and 3, the red plant shown in your tank is Ludwigia sp. red). As for the lighting, I'm not sure if the light produced in the red spectrum is sufficiently strong to induce coloration from the plants. I know that in my tank, the light sits about 13 inches above the substrate, and I have red on full blast, but my plants still do not color up like the pros. Also, check the depth of your tank and see what PAR it puts you at with their specifications.


----------



## AlanLe

Asu1776 said:


> I think it's both. Have you checked your nitrogen and phosphate levels? Typically its suggested to try lowering nitrogen and upping phosphates to induce red, especially from rotala (although, if we are referring to picture 2 and 3, the red plant shown in your tank is Ludwigia sp. red). As for the lighting, I'm not sure if the light produced in the red spectrum is sufficiently strong to induce coloration from the plants. I know that in my tank, the light sits about 13 inches above the substrate, and I have red on full blast, but my plants still do not color up like the pros. Also, check the depth of your tank and see what PAR it puts you at with their specifications.



I dont test my water since my fishes are happy and the plants are growing. Probably going to get a kit and see what's in there.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe

I lowered down the blue and green to 10% and kept white and red at 70%. Too much blue and green will make everything inside the tank look pale. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift

Have you guys had any issues with your remotes? Mine frequently doesn't respond to remote commands. The unit is only a few months old.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Yo Alan, rock the E-series banner. Actually you know what? Rock two E-series banner! 

@shift

Maybe the batteries are low?


----------



## shift

Seems quick to be low. Maybe I got dud batteries. I'll buy new ones to try. 

Few shots of the newly flooded tank


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ What tank is that? Is that an Ikea stand?


----------



## shift

Tank is a innovative marine Nuvo24, its a saltwater tank which i like because it has a built in sump and all the equipment is hidden..leaving a nice clean llok. Stand is a generic cube shelve i reinforced. The size was almost perfect so I made it work


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ I agree, it's gorgeous! Where you get that stand? And how did you reinforce it?


----------



## shift

I didn't quite trust the cube shelve so I glued 5/8" plywood to the sides and top. Maybe I'll do a little write up on it later with in progress pics


----------



## AlanLe

shift said:


> Have you guys had any issues with your remotes? Mine frequently doesn't respond to remote commands. The unit is only a few months old.



Do you have a tv nearby? I know for the fact that the frequency on these eseries interferes with some tv.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe

FlyingHellFish said:


> Yo Alan, rock the E-series banner. Actually you know what? Rock two E-series banner!
> 
> @shift
> 
> Maybe the batteries are low?



Put x2 next to the banner lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift

No TV in that room. New batteries seemed to fix it. Seems strange for only a few months old. Oh well. Fixed


----------



## daworldisblack

Just thought I'd post a progress pic of my 60p









FTS

My L. Arcuata is keeping nice and red which I am really impressed with! I need to raise the lights a little so i get better coverage probably but so far i really like the results!


----------



## AnotherHobby

AlanLe said:


> I lowered down the blue and green to 10% and kept white and red at 70%. Too much blue and green will make everything inside the tank look pale.


I completely agree. During the day I run 100% white and 100% red, with green and blue both at 0.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

shift said:


> I didn't quite trust the cube shelve so I glued 5/8" plywood to the sides and top. Maybe I'll do a little write up on it later with in progress pics


That very nice! I thought you actually brought the stand like that, great work man! 

If you do a write up, send me a link to the page, I'm in need of a new stand myself for a new tank. They don't have too many stands for Cube tank lovers.


----------



## AlanLe

We need a hanging kit for the e-series!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knm<><

I used 550 cord and 1/2" conduit to hang mine. The conduit hangers were for my first planted tank back in 2010. They were used for my T5HOs, but becuause the 550 cord is tied in a slip knot, they worked perfectly for the e-series with no modifications. (Sorry about the crooked picture).


----------



## AlanLe

I asked a local metal shop and they wanted to charge me $150 for an ss custom hanger. Other than that, this light is great. My plants are growing really well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamiskool

AlanLe said:


> I asked a local metal shop and they wanted to charge me $150 for an ss custom hanger. Other than that, this light is great. My plants are growing really well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just go to home depot, go grab some conduit, walk over and take one of the conduit benders and bend the conduit, and put the bender back and pay for the conduit lol


----------



## 691175002

lamiskool said:


> Just go to home depot, go grab some conduit, walk over and take one of the conduit benders and bend the conduit, and put the bender back and pay for the conduit lol


And if you want more time with the bender you can always return it later.


----------



## AlanLe

691175002 said:


> And if you want more time with the bender you can always return it later.



Lol like borrowing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knm<><

Hi, I'd like to return this conduit bender, turns out I'm not an electrician. Who knew? Haha


----------



## mistuhmarc

I remember when I went to Lowes to get some conduit and a bender. The workers there were curious on what I even needed conduit for .


----------



## tinydanger

*New E-Series*

Just wanted to say, I bought two of these lights for my 24x18x18" tank and so far am very pleased. Having it on full red and white during the day, my plants are pearling like crazy and my new HC, which I thought was melting, is greening up nicely and looking healthier. Looking forward to the growth I see in the next few months.


----------



## knm<><

AlanLe said:


> I asked a local metal shop and they wanted to charge me $150 for an ss custom hanger. Other than that, this light is great. My plants are growing really well.


That's probably not a bad deal, stainless steel isn't cheap, neither is custom work.


----------



## shift

What settings do you guys use for moon light. right now i have blue/green at 3-5ish and white at 1.

Do fish/shrimp mind the dim light or do they perferblack to sleep?


----------



## Absolut Talent

shift said:


> Do fish/shrimp mind the dim light or do they perferblack to sleep?


they have never told me specifically on the light, but mine do enjoy one of those sleep machines next to their tank set on ocean waves.


----------



## AlanLe

my fishes descended to the bottom when the tank was in complete darkness. some were swimming around when moonlight was on.


----------



## shift

Would leaving the light on low (1 white 5-10 blue/green) for extended periods have any affect on algae growth. I have my daylight set to run for 10h. The was thinking of going to dim but viewable night mode for 3 hours before I dark out the tank. Is such low setting safe from adding any algae?


----------



## AnotherHobby

shift said:


> Would leaving the light on low (1 white 5-10 blue/green) for extended periods have any affect on algae growth. I have my daylight set to run for 10h. The was thinking of going to dim but viewable night mode for 3 hours before I dark out the tank. Is such low setting safe from adding any algae?


You can run extended periods of low light, and it shouldn't drive algae growth, as long as the PAR is low enough. I'd try killing the white completely, and upping the RGB to get a blend you like. Almost all of the PAR is in the whites, although even with white at 7, I still only get 1-2 PAR at 12" deep. 

I run mine for 19 hours a day, using 4 different modes, through 6 full spectrum fades. Here are the 4 modes:

Moon: W=0, R=3 , G=3, B=3 (0 PAR at 12” deep)
Dawn/Dusk: W=0, R=66, G=28, B=5 (0 PAR at 12” deep)
Sunrise/Sunset: W=7, R=100, G=19, B=2. (1-2 PAR at 12” deep).
Daylight: W=100, R=100, G=0, B=0 (full PAR)

Here is my schedule:


5:59 am — Light powers on in Moon mode
6:00 am — Moon > Dawn (transitions over 1 hour, then Dawn for 1 hour)
8:00 am — Dawn > Sunrise (transitions over 2 hours, then Sunrise for 1.5 hours)
11:30 am — Sunrise > Daylight (transitions over 1 hour, then Daylight for 7.5 hours)
8:00 pm — Daylight > Sunset (transitions over 1 hours, then goes right to next fade)
9:00 pm — Sunset > Dusk (transitions over 1 hour, then goes right to next fade)
10:00 pm — Dusk > Moon (transistions over 1 hour, then Moon for 2 hours)
1:00 am — Light powers off in Moon mode
Dawn/Dusk is pretty strong on the red, so tastes may vary, but it looks really wonderful with red plants.

On a side note, I will be posting a full DIY on how to build this, with code and all, sometime in the next couple of weeks. Zero code editing. Hopefully zero soldering. All config is done in a menu system on a simple 2 line LCD with buttons (even setting the clock). No case fabrication. Probably about $50 worth of simple plug in parts sourced from China and Evilbay. I'm still waiting on a few parts to see what works best, but the code is 100% done. As a teaser, here is the feature list:


100% LCD and button menu configuration (literally ZERO code editing, just upload the sketch via USB)
Easy to use and navigate LCD menu system
Home Screen with Date / Time / Current Mode / Remaining Time
Optional Power On / Off via IR for the light (can be disabled to run 24x7 or use external power control)
6 Programmable Full Spectrum Cross Fade Schedules
Set Date / Time in menu (no need to use code to program the clock chip)
Globe friendly: 12 or 24 hour time display setting in menu
Globe friendly: MM/DD/YYYY or DD/MM/YYYY date display setting in menu
Adjust Screen Brightness in menu
All settings instantly saved to EEPROM, meaning it saves your settings when powered off or rebooted.
And here is the user guide: iAqua Lite User Guide.pdf


----------



## shift

That is awesome! Any chance you could pm me the sketch? I have a few arduino boards kicking around. . Possibly even a screen!


----------



## AnotherHobby

shift said:


> That is awesome! Any chance you could pm me the sketch? I have a few arduino boards kicking around. . Possibly even a screen!


Since *you* got me started with all the Arduino stuff by sharing your dosing pump project, sure.


----------



## shift

Gotta love good karma


----------



## knm<><

AnotherHobby said:


> On a side note, I will be posting a full DIY on how to build this, with code and all, sometime in the next couple of weeks. Zero code editing. Hopefully zero soldering. All config is done in a menu system on a simple 2 line LCD with buttons (even setting the clock). No case fabrication. Probably about $50 worth of simple plug in parts sourced from China and Evilbay. I'm still waiting on a few parts to see what works best, but the code is 100% done. As a teaser, here is the feature list:
> 
> 
> 100% LCD and button menu configuration (literally ZERO code editing, just upload the sketch via USB)
> Easy to use and navigate LCD menu system
> Home Screen with Date / Time / Current Mode / Remaining Time
> Optional Power On / Off via IR for the light (can be disabled to run 24x7 or use external power control)
> 6 Programmable Full Spectrum Cross Fade Schedules
> Set Date / Time in menu (no need to use code to program the clock chip)
> Globe friendly: 12 or 24 hour time display setting in menu
> Globe friendly: MM/DD/YYYY or DD/MM/YYYY date display setting in menu
> Adjust Screen Brightness in menu
> All settings instantly saved to EEPROM, meaning it saves your settings when powered off or rebooted.
> And here is the user guide: iAqua Lite User Guide.pdf


You're the man! I'm glad you have the time and desire to do the hard work for the rest of us


----------



## All4Fish

shift said:


> Have you guys had any issues with your remotes? Mine frequently doesn't respond to remote commands. The unit is only a few months old.


Hi, my remote is 'slow' to respond and I am having issues with the LED readout on the unit itself. It's hard to read the LED on the far left so I cannot tell the correct settings; not turning on and off when scheduled. Anyone having this issue? Any fix? My light is only 2 months old.


----------



## AnotherHobby

All4Fish said:


> Hi, my remote is 'slow' to respond and I am having issues with the LED readout on the unit itself. It's hard to read the LED on the far left so I cannot tell the correct settings; not turning on and off when scheduled. Anyone having this issue? Any fix? My light is only 2 months old.


Contact them for repair or replacement. Mine is always easy to read and is very responsive to the remote.


----------



## aeroman9000

*Frustration rant*

Hello all........ Ordered my E-Series 48" lamp on Amazon last week... got it yesterday....well most of it! Opened the box which had clearly been opened and unpackaged previously and low and behold NO REMOTE!!!! Very disappointing. Now on the upside Amazon was very accommodating and is shipping a new one out on one day shipping, I should see it on the 24th. 

Frustrating part is I had a buyer for the old T5HO fixture , I sold him the fixture anyways and I am using the light without the remote. Its frustrating because I have no idea what the display codes mean, oh well I just chose the brightest one for now. I will post pictures and a proper review when I get the replacement. :icon_roll


----------



## k38

I've ordered a 24" e-series to put over my new IM Nuvo Fusion 20 gal. I don't want to use CO2. Any ideas how I should adjust the light to get medium light and avoid algae?

Bill


----------



## aeroman9000

*Algae....*

Bill, I fought a nasty string algae problem last month...... I found only leaving my lights on as little as 6hours a day and a max of 8hrs a day, along with a good clean up team, snails, amano shrimp and Siamese algae eaters also cutting back on feeding so the other fish would eat the algae worked great!


----------



## shift

I'm starting to see brown algae in my tank. Just turned it done to 75% intensity on the white


----------



## ScubaSteve

I am contemplating an e-60 for my 29 gallon
It's 30" long but the e-60 is only 24" long. I want med high to high light...will the e-60 be enough?


----------



## hyphination

Still waiting on plants.. But here it is set up with the modified hanging kit at 100% R/W. Excited to get this thing started.


----------



## !shadow!

I have a 60-h ada tank and was wondering if the e-60 would be enough. Looks great on your tank hyphi but not sure if the additional inches would impact how bright the tank looked and plant growth.


----------



## daworldisblack

hyphination said:


> Still waiting on plants.. But here it is set up with the modified hanging kit at 100% R/W. Excited to get this thing started.


Wow looks awesome.. Got a build thread for the hanging contraption?


----------



## hyphination

I bought the hanging kit from the ecoxotic website. This kit is designed to suspend two fixtures but instead of using everything I just tossed the ceiling mounts and hanging rail and inverted the clip screws into the cable. 
Wanted to get a little bit more height for the taller plants I plan to have. Without the substrate in tank, the light sits at 16.5" above the bottom which would roughly be around 60+ PAR.










Threw the other end of the cable over the metal arm and secured it with a couple of cable fastners.


----------



## aeroman9000

*Timer?!?!?!?!*

Has anyone else had a difficult time setting the timer? Is there a trick to it? I have followed the instructions exactly and it will not turn on or off!


----------



## AlanLe

aeroman9000 said:


> Has anyone else had a difficult time setting the timer? Is there a trick to it? I have followed the instructions exactly and it will not turn on or off!


After setting the on/off time, you will have to press "Resume" to put the system into the timer mode.


----------



## daworldisblack

hyphination said:


> I bought the hanging kit from the ecoxotic website.
> 
> [IMG]http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af10/Kboat2rs/IMG_0062.jpg
> 
> Threw the other end of the cable over the metal arm and secured it with a couple of cable fastners.


Nice! Guess i missed the update on hanging kit being available now haha.. That's a sweet metal arm too.. Made it yourself.. Looks pretty pro!


----------



## aeroman9000

*'resume"*



AlanLe said:


> After setting the on/off time, you will have to press "Resume" to put the system into the timer mode.


 So when you press resume it either says T-ON or T-OFF I have tried both ways with no results....


----------



## Chris_Produces

Sorry if this has already been answered...Are u seeing better growth from 1 e series than u did with 2 of the sat+??


----------



## AlanLe

aeroman9000 said:


> So when you press resume it either says T-ON or T-OFF I have tried both ways with no results....


Set it to ON for the timer to kick in. setting it to OFF will disable the timer and the light will remain on. also it takes an extra 15 minutes for the lights to turn off completely due to ramping down state. this is probably what you are seeing. by the default the moon light will remain on after the fixture is shut down. i don't like this feature. You can lower the moon light (blue) to 0 to have it completely dark for offline hours.


----------



## aeroman9000

*Thank You*



AlanLe said:


> Set it to ON for the timer to kick in. setting it to OFF will disable the timer and the light will remain on. also it takes an extra 15 minutes for the lights to turn off completely due to ramping down state. this is probably what you are seeing. by the default the moon light will remain on after the fixture is shut down. i don't like this feature. You can lower the moon light (blue) to 0 to have it completely dark for offline hours.


 Thanks, I will try it again tonight.... BTW I also emailed ECOXOTIC they got back to me very quickly. Again thank you. Loving this light!


----------



## !shadow!

Chris_Produces said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered...Are u seeing better growth from 1 e series than u did with 2 of the sat+??


+1 also curious to know


----------



## AnotherHobby

!shadow! said:


> +1 also curious to know


On my tank I feel it's not that much different. I prefer the single E-Series though. Using my own cross fading controller with the the Sat+ lights made them flicker quite a bit as they faded, but the E-Series is buttery smooth. The Sat+ lights also covered the top of my tank and where always in the way. The E-Series is not in the way at all and I get the open top on my tank that I like.

But strictly speaking to growth, I don't see much difference.


----------



## aeroman9000

*E-series timer*

Ok thanks to all for the help concerning the timer. I finally figured out what the problem was, its imperative that you program the daylight and moonlight prior to setting the timer. My light was set for moonlight to be full sun, so it would ramp down and get to moonlight and go to full brightness.

The instructions do show that the sunlight and moonlight do need to be programmed but they don't say that this is needed before programming the timer..... Hopefully this helps someone.....


----------



## hyphination

daworldisblack said:


> Nice! Guess i missed the update on hanging kit being available now haha.. That's a sweet metal arm too.. Made it yourself.. Looks pretty pro!


It is actually the ADA Solar II Arm :icon_cool


----------



## k38

aeroman9000 said:


> Ok thanks to all for the help concerning the timer. I finally figured out what the problem was, its imperative that you program the daylight and moonlight prior to setting the timer. My light was set for moonlight to be full sun, so it would ramp down and get to moonlight and go to full brightness.
> 
> The instructions do show that the sunlight and moonlight do need to be programmed but they don't say that this is needed before programming the timer..... Hopefully this helps someone.....


Aeroman, I'm having this problem too. I'd be much obliged if you could tell me EXACTLY what you did to make you timer work. This is very frustrating!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## daworldisblack

hyphination said:


> It is actually the ADA Solar II Arm :icon_cool


Lol.. damn thats fancy!


----------



## FlyingHellFish

So this oddly placed twig is getting no love, why? I think it gives the scape a little spunk! Also, I get a lot of - "FHF, that too much light for a 60F!" Ah, the beauty of LEDs is the unparalleled control one has over the lighting. CFL in the kitchen, LEDs on a tank  










PS - That not the Co2 system I'm using, I can't put the 5lb system near the tank.


----------



## aeroman9000

*Timer*

Bill, 
You need to program the moonlight and daytime light setting first, this part is in the instructions. Then once the desired levels for both of them are programmed you go in and set your on time and then the off time. Once the timer is programmed press resume so that it says T-ON. At this point it should work. 
The light settings from the factory are way off, mine was set to full light at the end of the moonlight ramp down. So when it was supposed to turn off it went full light instead.
Let me know if that worked for you.

Michael


k38 said:


> Aeroman, I'm having this problem too. I'd be much obliged if you could tell me EXACTLY what you did to make you timer work. This is very frustrating!
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


----------



## k38

Thanks, Michael, will try it.

Bill


----------



## AlanLe

here's my solution to hang 2 Eco s. waiting for the manufacturer to come up with a kit is like waiting for hell to freeze over.


----------



## AnotherHobby

AlanLe said:


> here's my solution to hang 2 Eco s. waiting for the manufacturer to come up with a kit is like waiting for hell to freeze over.



They came out with a hanging kit a little while ago. It's $35 and it's for 2 lights:


----------



## AlanLe

AnotherHobby said:


> They came out with a hanging kit a little while ago. It's $35 and it's for 2 lights:


oh thanks. $35 is a deal. I hope the kit comes with 2 metal rods.


----------



## AlanLe

here it is! my $20 hanger [emoji4]


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Came out real nice! Tank looks amazing.


----------



## AlanLe

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Came out real nice! Tank looks amazing.


Thanks! these lights served me well.


----------



## Nathan.G

hi guys,
Don't mean to crash the forum but i figured you would be my best bet.
I made some rookie mistakes. changed the lights, run time, and ferts all at once! i ran out of the liquid ferts and my lfs no longer carries that brand so i went dry E.I. and swapped out T5's running 4 hrs for the E90's running 6hrs, They do sit on top of the tank like the old lights did. I have cut the power back in 5% increments over the last month and now i'm at 75% this week. pres C02, drop checker yellow green. N- 20, P-5 
And i have green algae covering everything, i go at it with some tooth brush cleaning tools i made but its relentless any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Tributary

Does anyone know how to make the on-demand moonlight (the dark crescent button) into the nightlight moonlight? I just really like the look of the on-demand moonlight. 

I know I could just set the nightlight at one or two percent white, but it is not quite the same...


----------



## Thumper828

Tributary said:


> Does anyone know how to make the on-demand moonlight (the dark crescent button) into the nightlight moonlight? I just really like the look of the on-demand moonlight.
> 
> I know I could just set the nightlight at one or two percent white, but it is not quite the same...


I agree..That moonlight is awsome

20141130_115728.jpg


----------



## Tributary

That is an awesome tank Thumper. Wow.


----------



## Nathan.G

You should be able to push the moon light button then hold the night button till it blinks. But that might be enough light for algae


----------



## Chris_Produces

Thumper828 said:


> I agree..That moonlight is awsome
> 
> 20141130_115728.jpg


Do you have a full tanks shot of this with the lights on?


----------



## Chinacoat

Really impressed with everyones posts. On the fence about buying! Help! I have an ADA 90p, looking for an alternative to t5 ho, going less light... Do you guys think 1 strip is enough to light up my tank? 2 is needed? Also I am a little concerned about the heat emitting off the light. Several reviews have said it gets pretty toasty. Thanks


----------



## bk.

Tributary. My moonlight settings are:

Red: 8
Green: 13
Blue: 8
White: 0

It gets close to the setting as the moonlight button but is a little dimmer. I think it looks good


----------



## Thumper828

Chris_Produces said:


> Do you have a full tanks shot of this with the lights on?


IMG_36341.jpg

Different angle...


----------



## Nathan.G

Chinacoat said:


> Really impressed with everyones posts. On the fence about buying! Help! I have an ADA 90p, looking for an alternative to t5 ho, going less light... Do you guys think 1 strip is enough to light up my tank? 2 is needed? Also I am a little concerned about the heat emitting off the light. Several reviews have said it gets pretty toasty. Thanks


I have 2 on a 40b and had 2 T5 previously, and its more light than i had before, but i have noticed the kind of light is different, more direct. I never noticed shaded spots before, and now i do. 

How many T5 did u have, if only 1 than 1 will defiantly work u may have to hang it to get the spread of light, If u had 2 i would start off with 1 since u were looking for less light.

And for the heat, I have had mine for about 3 months and they have never came even close to as hot as my T5's got, the temp in my tank has gone down about 5 deg. 

hope that helps

Bump: thumper how may hours a day do u run the light and at what %


----------



## Tributary

bk. said:


> Tributary. My moonlight settings are:
> 
> Red: 8
> Green: 13
> Blue: 8
> White: 0
> 
> It gets close to the setting as the moonlight button but is a little dimmer. I think it looks good


Thanks! I am going to try it this evening!


----------



## Thumper828

Nathan.G said:


> Bump: thumper how may hours a day do u run the light and at what %


 I run mine 6 1/2 hrs. with white and red at 100%.. green and blue at 0..


----------



## ScubaSteve

Hello all... Just got my 29 gallon with an e-60, set up. Think I will need a second fixture? If so...I was thinking planted+ or sat led+. Thoughts?


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Hey ScubaSteve, thanks for sharing photos of your tank. IMO, one will do fine, but a secondary light will definitely add to the more even coverage aspect. With that said, the second light can be a weaker, but still very capable, Sat+ or even the newly released Sat+ "Pro". The beauty about adding more of these lights is that if you overshoot the PAR, you can always dial-down due to dimming capabilities. Either way, welcome to the club!


----------



## jeffkrol

ScubaSteve said:


> Hello all... Just got my 29 gallon with an e-60, set up. Think I will need a second fixture? If so...I was thinking planted+ or sat led+. Thoughts?


Why? Too short???
Your tank is 30".. and your light is 24"
Cheap filler...
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56325p.htm


----------



## ScubaSteve

Lol...yes sir. Like the suggestion. I might just go with this one.





jeffkrol said:


> Why? Too short???
> Your tank is 30".. and your light is 24"
> Cheap filler...
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56325p.htm


Bump:


Brian_Cali77 said:


> Hey ScubaSteve, thanks for sharing photos of your tank. IMO, one will do fine, but a secondary light will definitely add to the more even coverage aspect. With that said, the second light can be a weaker, but still very capable, Sat+ or even the newly released Sat+ "Pro". The beauty about adding more of these lights is that if you overshoot the PAR, you can always dial-down due to dimming capabilities. Either way, welcome to the club!


Thanks Brian!


----------



## Chinacoat

Thanks for the reply! I just received the light. I had a 4 bulb tek on my tank. Just played around with the light, its a lot dimmer than I am used to. I'll probably roll with 1 for now, and decide later down the line if I want to purchase another one.




Nathan.G said:


> I have 2 on a 40b and had 2 T5 previously, and its more light than i had before, but i have noticed the kind of light is different, more direct. I never noticed shaded spots before, and now i do.
> 
> How many T5 did u have, if only 1 than 1 will defiantly work u may have to hang it to get the spread of light, If u had 2 i would start off with 1 since u were looking for less light.
> 
> And for the heat, I have had mine for about 3 months and they have never came even close to as hot as my T5's got, the temp in my tank has gone down about 5 deg.
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> Bump: thumper how may hours a day do u run the light and at what %


----------



## shift

The tank seems to be growing nicely. And the shrimp are even cleaning my intake pipes for me! Very considerate of them


----------



## biglos201

Hey guys I still have ecoxotic heres what my tank is looking like today. http://m.imgur.com/a/T9uBR I'm on the fence about moving to BML.


----------



## AnotherHobby

I've teased this here before, and now it's ready to go! If you want to make your own full spectrum cross-fading controller for the E-Series, go here:

iAqua Lite: A DIY Full Spectrum Cross-fading Ecoxotic E-Series Light Controller

*No soldering. No code. No drilling. No Cutting. No case fabrication. $50 in parts.*

Here is a pic of the controller:


----------



## shift

Nice work!! A


----------



## lamiskool

Curious, would this work with the older current led+? also is there a way for it to work on multiple fixtures?



AnotherHobby said:


> I've teased this here before, and now it's ready to go! If you want to make your own full spectrum cross-fading controller for the E-Series, go here:
> 
> iAqua Lite: A DIY Full Spectrum Cross-fading Ecoxotic E-Series Light Controller
> 
> *No soldering. No code. No drilling. No Cutting. No case fabrication. $50 in parts.*
> 
> Here is a pic of the controller:


----------



## AnotherHobby

lamiskool said:


> Curious, would this work with the older current led+? also is there a way for it to work on multiple fixtures?


The hardware would 100% work on the CSP. The code works with minimal modification (I'm using it on one), but far more complicated initial setup. If you don't want the menu system and cross fading, you can use the existing CSP code from the other thread, and just a few tiny changes for the pin numbers and the 1302 RTC. The E-series makes setup 100x easier because of the simple LCD readout of the RGBW values from 0-100. With the CSP it's a guessing game.

It'll work with as many fixtures as you can point it at, but they'd have to follow the same program.


----------



## husonfirst

How do set this thing? I've programmed the time I want the light to come on and off. Then I turn off the light (red button on remote) but that seems to be the master switch and the light never comes on. The instructions aren't very helpful. How do I active it after setting the desired time?


----------



## Chinacoat

husonfirst said:


> How do set this thing? I've programmed the time I want the light to come on and off. Then I turn off the light (red button on remote) but that seems to be the master switch and the light never comes on. The instructions aren't very helpful. How do I active it after setting the desired time?


Hey, I believe you just have to make sure you press resume and the screen should say T-On.


----------



## AlanLe

I was playing with the camera on my new phone. Here are some updated pictures of my tank. These plants are happy under the eco e series. 





















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman

^^ GORGEOUS tank, AlanLe!


----------



## biglos201

Great tank, what are you dosing and are you running co2?


----------



## Patson

Just got my e-series on my 8g nano tank! Loving it so far 

A short video of the tank


----------



## The Gipper

AlanLe said:


> I was playing with the camera on my new phone. Here are some updated pictures of my tank. These plants are happy under the eco e series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size tank and what are some of the plants especially the crinkly leaf shorter crown plants


----------



## AlanLe

kman said:


> ^^ GORGEOUS tank, AlanLe!


Thanks :icon_smil


biglos201 said:


> Great tank, what are you dosing and are you running co2?


After each water change, I dose 5ml of potassium, 5ml of phosphorus and 5ml micro then 5ml of iron the next day. I try not to dose nitrogen. Every time I do, I notice my red plants turn green. I don't know I could be wrong but that's the pattern.


The Gipper said:


> What size tank and what are some of the plants especially the crinkly leaf shorter crown plants


This is a 65gl tank. I have pressurized CO2 injection at 10 hours per day. CO2 turns on 2 hours before the lights and goes off at the same time. For plants I have tonina fluviatilis, tonina belem, Alternanthera reineckii (on the left side), Alternanthera reineckii mini (on the right side), Ludwigia red, blyxa japonica, drawf hairgrass, staurogyne repens, downnoi and rotala rotundifolia i think


----------



## jeffkrol

AlanLe said:


> Thanks :icon_smil
> 
> I try not to dose nitrogen. Every time I do, I notice my red plants turn green. I don't know I could be wrong but that's the pattern.


nitrogen starvation is one way of reddening plants..


----------



## Chris_Produces

The Gipper said:


> What size tank and what are some of the plants especially the crinkly leaf shorter crown plants


The "crinkly leaf shorter crown plants" are downoi or Pogostemon helferi. Great tank AlanLe!


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Nice tanks guys... thanks for sharing your photos and videos!!! 

Here's my AR mini pearling under the E-Series. Snapped it earlier tonight


----------



## kman

Brian_Cali77;6314753[B said:


> Other Links of interest for the E-Series:[/B]
> 
> Specs and information on the E-Series
> PAR data and more specs (.PDF)
> *NEW COUPON FOR OUR MEMBERS!!! *
> ============================================================
> *Still looking for an E-Series:
> *get 10% off your first purchase on lights with coupon code: *tptlightclub2014*
> Ecoxotic E-Series @ Aquascape Depot
> ============================================================




 Hi, Brian! I'm considering pulling the trigger on an E-series.  Do you know if there are any coupon codes available that still work? The one above comes back as expired.  Or I could just order from Amazon (and get free shipping!) but if the price is comparable I like supporting smaller vendors.


----------



## Brian_Cali77

My apologies, l stumbled upon that a while back and haven't checked if it still worked. I removed it. I'll take a look around to see if I can dig something up.


----------



## shift

Updated pic.. Almost have a nice lush carpet!


----------



## AlanLe

shift said:


> Updated pic.. Almost have a nice lush carpet!



Nice tank! 
Here is mine lol doing a minor rescape.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift

Thanks! Post a new pic when the what we clears. Looks good through the haze so far


----------



## ScubaSteve

How much par will an e 60 and a 30" planted plus give me. I have the e 60 on my 29 gallon and it just isn't bright enough. Thanks!


----------



## Chris_Produces

ScubaSteve said:


> How much par will an e 60 and a 30" planted plus give me. I have the e 60 on my 29 gallon and it just isn't bright enough. Thanks!


Have you checked the lighting sticky by Hoppy?


----------



## ScubaSteve

I haven't , but I will now. Thank you!



Chris_Produces said:


> Have you checked the lighting sticky by Hoppy?


----------



## Chris_Produces

ScubaSteve said:


> I haven't , but I will now. Thank you!


I think they have PAR listed on the manufactures websites also.


----------



## kman

Well, I went and did it. I pulled the trigger on an E-Series, as an upgrade to my 2x Sat+. 

Should be delivered tomorrow.

I guess I need to sell my pair of Sat+ lights, now!


----------



## knm<><

kman said:


> Well, I went and did it. I pulled the trigger on an E-Series, as an upgrade to my 2x Sat+.
> 
> Should be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> I guess I need to sell my pair of Sat+ lights, now!


Or... Now you need a new tank.


----------



## kman

knm<>< said:


> Or... Now you need a new tank.


LOL too true!


----------



## biglos201

AlanLe said:


> I was playing with the camera on my new phone. Here are some updated pictures of my tank. These plants are happy under the eco e series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alan is this 55 gallon? If so essays your depth from the top of the tank? I'm having growth problems but then again it could be because I haven't been runt co2 only have one ecoxotic led fixture


----------



## kman

Aaaaand my E-Series is up and running. 

Just to be sure, the IR receiver is now in the controller itself, right? I'm going to have to figure out some new creative way to deal with that, and position the IR blaster for my iAqua controller. I think I liked the way the Sat+ lights had the IR receiver on a separate dongle better. :/

I'm glad I hadn't gotten around to having glass cut for my tank top, too, because it's going to be a considerably different size, with only 1 slender E-Series on top instead of 2 wide Sat+ fixtures!


----------



## AlanLe

biglos201 said:


> Alan is this 55 gallon? If so essays your depth from the top of the tank? I'm having growth problems but then again it could be because I haven't been runt co2 only have one ecoxotic led fixture



It's 65gl and the lights are about 16" above the substrate. Get another light and you shod be good.


Sent from my planted tank using Tapatalk


----------



## biglos201

Thanks my response earlier didn't even sound like English lol. I just setup a current led plus I had laying around in the meantime. With co2 and ei dosing do you think that would be enough?

I'm about 18 inches from the substrate. The current led plus is giving about 28 par and the eco is about 65 or so


----------



## Bob B

I have 30in model of the e-series what is the light rating on the fixture(lumens)?


----------



## kman

Bob B said:


> I have 30in model of the e-series what is the light rating on the fixture(lumens)?


Lumens are irrelevant. You need PAR data, and for that you need to know how tall your tank is. Light to the substrate, that's the key distance.


----------



## Bob B

oops I have E60 model and it is 18in from light to substrate.


----------



## panoptic88

Check out this thread- granted its 2 e-series but interesting-http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=807458


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob B

Does Ecoxotic have a Kit to hang the light.


----------



## kman

Bob B said:


> Does Ecoxotic have a Kit to hang the light.


Yes, they sell one on the manufacturer's website (and possible elsewhere).


----------



## Andrew H

What's the best place to order this from? Any coupon codes floating around?


----------



## AlanLe

Andrew H said:


> What's the best place to order this from? Any coupon codes floating around?



You can google it.


-Alan


----------



## Andrew H

AlanLe said:


> You can google it.
> 
> 
> -Alan


Gee, thanks. That response could be used to answer most questions asked on this site.

I did google it. I did not know if there was a coupon code floating around here like there is in the Finnex thread.


----------



## kman

Andrew H said:


> Gee, thanks. That response could be used to answer most questions asked on this site.
> 
> I did google it. I did not know if there was a coupon code floating around here like there is in the Finnex thread.


There used to be one in post #1, IIRC (unless I'm mixing this up with the Sat+ thread), but it expired. Haven't seen one specifically for the E-Series lately.


----------



## Andrew H

kman said:


> There used to be one in post #1, IIRC (unless I'm mixing this up with the Sat+ thread), but it expired. Haven't seen one specifically for the E-Series lately.


Thanks for your help. Just ordered one!


----------



## Bob B

Ecoxotic sells them on their site. You wont find it cheaper because they mandate the selling price.


----------



## Andrew H

Bob B said:


> Ecoxotic sells them on their site. You wont find it cheaper because they mandate the selling price.


Yeah I saw that. I just ordered it through Amazon; same price but free two-day delivery.


----------



## Bob B

Darn I forgot Amazon. Free Delivery but Mn. gets the sales tax!


----------



## Andrew H

Haha! 

Arizona recently required Amazon to charge sales tax if the item's in-stock at their Phoenix facility. I had to pay around $11 in tax but thought the quick delivery justified it since no one sells them locally.


----------



## Andrew H

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Oops I meant this
> 
> Ecoxotic sunrise @ 8:00am
> Mechanical timer OFF @ 12:00pm
> Mechanical timer ON @ 4:00pm
> Ecoxotic sunset @ 8:00pm
> 
> Mechanical will only be responsible for the 4 hours off in the afternoon. Ecoxotic will still be responsible for 20 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh...

This gave me an answer to my question on my tank journal. This is how my timers were set up...

Sunrise - 11 am
Mech. Timer off - 3 pm
Mech. Timer on - 4 pm
Sunset - 8 pm

This gives me an 8 hour lighting period with an hour break from 3pm-4pm. Only issue was that my light would randomly come on from 2am-3am and I have no idea why, but I can just turn have the mechanical timer off from say 9 pm to 10 am in the morning to make sure the lights don't randomly come on throughout the night, right?? Because I currently have the mechanical timer on all day except from 3-4 pm (giving me the hour break I want).

But it doesn't answer my question as to why the lights would be coming on by themselves from 2-3 am. Any ideas?


----------



## biglos201

What's up guys I just wanted to share a photo of my ecoxotic e series paired with two 24 inch current sat plus led. 55 gallon planted rainbow tank!


----------



## Bob B

My timer seems to have a mind of it's own. I have it set to turn on at 8AM and off 6PM but it doesn't turn off!


----------



## Andrew H

Bob B said:


> My timer seems to have a mind of it's own. I have it set to turn on at 8AM and off 6PM but it doesn't turn off!


 Weird...


----------



## knm<><

Bob B said:


> My timer seems to have a mind of it's own. I have it set to turn on at 8AM and off 6PM but it doesn't turn off!


After you set the times, did you press resume?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vilenarios

Hey Guys,

So I was thinking of ordering 2, 36 inch e-series for my upcoming ADA 90P build. Can you use a single controller to control both fixtures?


----------



## kman

vilenarios said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I was thinking of ordering 2, 36 inch e-series for my upcoming ADA 90P build. Can you use a single controller to control both fixtures?


The factory controller is built into the line as part of the light. So if you're talking about factory controllers, no, you would simply set up both controllers with identical schedules.

If you mean third party IR controllers, then yes, just position the IR output so it hits both controllers.


----------



## vilenarios

Thanks kman.

I was talking about the factory controllers, but it good to know one day I can rig a custom one to work with both. I guess ill be taping the 2 factory controllers together back to back in ghetto fashion.

Cant wait to join the e-series club


----------



## BeardedCrow81

Sorry if I'm hijacking, would a 48" e series be enough to light a 120 gallon with 24 inch depth?
The light likely will be mounted so it would be almost 36 inches above gravel.


----------



## BeardedCrow81

Count me in!


----------



## Ct13

Wish to check, is it easy to remove the light stand? 
Have to use force to pull in out? Was thinking to replace a longer steel stand. 
TIA
Ct


----------



## Ct13

Just reached home with the E-Series 2ft light. 
Set up and a bit disappointed if I compare side by side with my Nana Uno LED light(which is mounted 10cm above tank). 

Ecoxotic seem much much dimmer than my nana light. But the colour spectrum looks better. Hope this light will make the plants grow better than current light. 

Anyone know whether the stand can be easily remove? Or how to remove?


----------



## natebuchholz

Ct13 said:


> Anyone know whether the stand can be easily remove? Or how to remove?


Yes, the legs can be removed. They just pull out. It does take some elbow grease but they will come out.


----------



## Ct13

natebuchholz said:


> Yes, the legs can be removed. They just pull out. It does take some elbow grease but they will come out.


Thanks! 
The light is freeking hot, I need a oven glove to hold it...:icon_eek:


----------



## natebuchholz

Ct13 said:


> Thanks!
> The light is freeking hot, I need a oven glove to hold it...:icon_eek:


I have heard that from others as well. I have not experienced this in my unit, however, I run it for 20hrs a day. (Not full intensity, cross faded with an auduino controller to simulate day and night cycles). I could already feel everyone freaking out about a 20 hour light cycle! :hihi:


----------



## 6Speed

Bob B said:


> My timer seems to have a mind of it's own. I have it set to turn on at 8AM and off 6PM but it doesn't turn off!


Yeah, my timer doesn't work at all...at least not that I can figure out. I've set it up, double checked teh times were set, and then hit resume...it never comes on, or turns off, on its own. I have it set to come on at 5pm and turn off at 10pm. 

The only way get it turn on/off is by manually turning it on/off with the power button on the controller. 

Does anyone think it's defective or am I simply not entering in the settings properly?


----------



## AlanLe

You guys have to press the Resume button after you set the time. 


-Alan


----------



## Ct13

got the answer on the other thread. 
Thanks


----------



## 6Speed

AlanLe said:


> You guys have to press the Resume button after you set the time.
> 
> 
> -Alan


So you're saying I need to set the time, then hit resume. Then set the on time, hit resume. Then set the off time, hit resume? Or am I thinking about this too hard. :help::hihi:


----------



## AlanLe

6Speed said:


> So you're saying I need to set the time, then hit resume. Then set the on time, hit resume. Then set the off time, hit resume? Or am I thinking about this too hard. :help::hihi:



First you set the On/Off time then hit resume to start the timer. Also remember to hit resume every time after you switch to demo or other modes. 


-Alan


----------



## 6Speed

AlanLe said:


> First you set the On/Off time then hit resume to start the timer. Also remember to hit resume every time after you switch to demo or other modes.
> 
> 
> -Alan


Thanks, Alan! Is it possible to have it come on and go into cloud mode? I love how it continually changes brightness/color in that mode.


----------



## Squeaks5635

Hello,

I have my light installed on my tank and have been playing around with the settings. Does anyone have a heavily planted tank, and if so, what do you use for the moonlight settings. I am concerned that it may be too bright and cause issues to leave it on all night. I have manually adjusted it to all the colors at 1 and the white off. This is the lowest that it can go and seems OK. I was just wondering if anyone uses anything brighter with no problems to the plants or fish.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## natebuchholz

Squeaks5635 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have my light installed on my tank and have been playing around with the settings. Does anyone have a heavily planted tank, and if so, what do you use for the moonlight settings. I am concerned that it may be too bright and cause issues to leave it on all night. I have manually adjusted it to all the colors at 1 and the white off. This is the lowest that it can go and seems OK. I was just wondering if anyone uses anything brighter with no problems to the plants or fish.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JT


 There is no problem making it brighter. I personally have mine set on 1 for all the colors except white just like you. If you like it brighter, you could bump all the colors up quite high before reaching anything that registers on a par meter. This would prevent algae from growing but, could make it difficult for your fish to sleep and feel at ease. This is why I keep everything low.


----------



## Ct13

Bought the E-Series 24"-36" model. 
Less than a month of usage, the let set start to blink very frequently. Anyone have this problem? I had spoken to local agent, they said have to seek manufacturer advise. 


It is on daylight mode(full power). It's not suppose to blink. Power connector all ok, transformer green light doesn't blink. 
http://youtu.be/y9e5DI83cS4


----------



## Squeaks5635

Ct13 said:


> Bought the E-Series 24"-36" model.
> Less than a month of usage, the let set start to blink very frequently. Anyone have this problem? I had spoken to local agent, they said have to seek manufacturer advise.
> 
> 
> It is on daylight mode(full power). It's not suppose to blink. Power connector all ok, transformer green light doesn't blink.
> http://youtu.be/y9e5DI83cS4


Your video is marked private


----------



## Ct13

Oh, so sorry. 
Edited to public.


----------



## AlanLe

It shouldn't flash when running on daylight mode. You should contact the manufacturer. 


-Alan


----------



## Squeaks5635

I agree. Originally I was wondering if you had it in thunderstorm but from the video it just looks like it is malfunctioning.


----------



## Ct13

Spoken to distributor, 
They say have to wait for manufacturer reply...
&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Ct13

The reply from manufacturer is slow....
Sigh....&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Throw some techno music on, turn on the colour leds, problem solved!

I turn mine on, still going strong. Went through all the settings, I could not find the "Party" mode you have on.


----------



## Ct13

I got a brand new set replaced last week, the current brand new set also have fault... Very disappointed with a U.S. Products.....
Now the light will just goes off, and have to wait for 10-15mins in order to be able to turn it on....


----------



## Squeaks5635

Ct13 said:


> I got a brand new set replaced last week, the current brand new set also have fault... Very disappointed with a U.S. Products.....
> Now the light will just goes off, and have to wait for 10-15mins in order to be able to turn it on....


Sounds like its overheating. try pointing a fan at it. or lowering your room temperature.


----------



## Ct13

Squeaks5635 said:


> Sounds like its overheating. try pointing a fan at it. or lowering your room temperature.


Even the room temp is around 26-27'C during the light it will still go off. We all know that this eseries led light can cook an eggs on the top of the lights. There is no heat sink to cool it down. 

Does the led light have built in thermostat that will power off or trip off the light if it is over heat? What is the temperature it will trip off if there is one?


----------



## NewGuy01

Ct13 -- 

If the light is overheating it will begin to flash before it turns off. This was happening with mine all the time whenever the AC in my house was turned off. I fixed the problem by picking up a set of small USB powered computer cooling fans. Costed like $13 shipped from Amazon. I know they are a bit unsightly, however, as you said there is no heat sink and this is the best we can do. 

Best


----------



## Anhnguyen310

Look what came in today . Originally ordered a finnex planted plus 24/7 but couldn't stand the wait. 48" beast


----------



## shift

I used to have one. They are real nice lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anhnguyen310

Rough install before company came over last night. Will have it setup better tonight.


----------



## DanPlanted

Just ordered the light for my 10 gallon, cant wait!


----------



## DanPlanted

Just got in my new light so far its great!


----------



## Notorious93

Selling my 36" if anyone is interested


----------



## greenrebellion

If someone owns two of the eseries lights, is it possible to control both with one controller? And if not, how does one coordinate the programming between the two?


----------



## jeffkrol

greenrebellion said:


> If someone owns two of the eseries lights, is it possible to control both with one controller? And if not, how does one coordinate the programming between the two?


One remote will control multiple lights the same. 
If you want ind. control you would need to isolate the 2 IR receiver eyes and point the remote accordingly...

Guessing pretty sure it is accurate..


----------



## davidj12

Hi Guys! I wanted some advice about the E-series and this looks like the the right place to ask. I'm looking at setting up my 75P again and wanted to go LED. I like the look of the E-Series light but I'm not 100% sure if I'm going to need one or two. my tank is 30X18X18. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tihsho

Day 3 of the dry start phase, but it's running a 24" E-Series and a 24" Current Satellite Freshwater Plus.


----------



## AlanLe

davidj12 said:


> Hi Guys! I wanted some advice about the E-series and this looks like the the right place to ask. I'm looking at setting up my 75P again and wanted to go LED. I like the look of the E-Series light but I'm not 100% sure if I'm going to need one or two. my tank is 30X18X18. Any thoughts?



One is enough.



-Alan


----------



## yaleforks

I am thinking about buying this light for a low tech 60p (Possibly going med-high tech later). Is it possible to dim the light that low??


----------



## knm<><

Yes^


----------



## AlanLe

I did a rescape. These lights are fun to tweak. 











-Alan


----------



## haur

Hallo,i am Holger from Germany!
Whats about the Heat Problems with the E-Series?I have a 100 cm Tank and want to buy the E-90 LED!


----------



## RyanMan

haur said:


> Hallo,i am Holger from Germany!
> Whats about the Heat Problems with the E-Series?I have a 100 cm Tank and want to buy the E-90 LED!


Hey Holger! I have had this light for over a year now and I have never had an issue with the heat output! Maybe if you're in an extremely warm climate there would be problems keeping the light cool, but I never had problems in the summer with temperatures up to 30 degrees celsius!


----------



## pauliewoz

Hi guys, I was wondering if it would make a big difference if I use two of the 48" units as appose to one on a 75 gallon.

I'm not planning on using pressurized co2. I want to keep it between low and medium light in a heavily planted tank.

I'll most likely have the lights sitting on top of the tank instead of hanging them.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 691175002

If you got them 75% off at the clearance sale I'd use two for sure. You can always adjust the brightness in the controller later, and more fixtures will produce more even lighting.


----------



## pauliewoz

691175002 said:


> If you got them 75% off at the clearance sale I'd use two for sure. You can always adjust the brightness in the controller later, and more fixtures will produce more even lighting.


Thanks, and yes I got them at the 75% off sale price. 

I was thinking that if I don't need two I could sell one. 

At the price they're going for in Canada I could easily cover the cost of both and even make some money just by selling one.  big Al's is selling them for $469 canadian each! I paid about $280 after the conversion.

But I'd rather have good coverage in my tank. I just thought that the 120 degree angle might help a bit with the spread. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## daworldisblack

Where do u get it for 75% off? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliewoz

Foster and Smith had them. Not sure if they still have any left though. Last time I checked they still had the 36".

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## daworldisblack

Argh! When did they start? Looks like I missed out.. Wonder why they're being cleared? Ecoxotic have new models on the way? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliewoz

I'm not sure why they're clearing it out. I only saw it on sale on F&S and Amazon. 

Maybe they're just discontinuing ecoxotic line and sticking with the current USA ones. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## daworldisblack

F&S still have em 75% off.. Amazon seems back to regular 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe

I have 2 available. Let me know if anyone need them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

